# ****Spring Fling 2008****



## fingersandclaws

The Official Spring Fling 2008 Thread


----------



## AL_N_VB

FNC - we musta hit the "ENTER" button at the same time:

http://pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48453


----------



## SeaSalt

Thanks Hat, shooter and Nserch!


----------



## Hat80

No prob......


----------



## fishbait

SeaSalt said:


> Thanks Hat, shooter and Nserch!


Cool! Thanks guys.

Just to get the ball rolling on this, I thought I would throw out a date. How does April 12th sound?


----------



## Sandcrab

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/regulations/recregchrt.html

That will be a week before the "proposed" season starts. Everyone should be using circle hooks for this event since it is catch and release.

Sandcrab


----------



## HuskyMD

Sounds good to me.


----------



## 1obxnut

lets do it!!!


----------



## Genghis

I'm in


----------



## SeaSalt

I'm in with seasalt jr.


----------



## BubbaBlue

I'm there.

Instead of towels, I think P&S imprinted white buckets would be more appropriate. 
.


----------



## Huntsman

Thinking I may make the trip to hang out w/ some of the gang. I can do the same as previous and bring the bait if some have issues w/ get'n bw's prior to the meet up. Pls chime in if any are interested.


----------



## SeaSalt

Huntsman said:


> Thinking I may make the trip to hang out w/ some of the gang. I can do the same as previous and bring the bait if some have issues w/ get'n bw's prior to the meet up. Pls chime in if any are interested.


wooo... might be interested. Are you going to bulk order from Maine?

I might hit down south for some croaker action also...


----------



## stonemason

Sandy Point?


----------



## fingersandclaws

That's not opening day for trout is it? I hope not, because I do enjoy sniping those little critters in that bath tub sized pond. Since treble hooks work so well for them, maybe I'll upsize and use em' for pre-season stripers as well . . . I hope they make a treble dehooking tool that big.


----------



## EDMboarder

Might have to show up for this


----------



## jcreamer

Sounds good to me. I will definitely try to make it this year.


----------



## squalus

At this point April 12th looks OK for me, but I'll sign on as a maybe until I can confirm what's going on that weekend.

LOL - If the taxes are all done, I may just be able to do it. Will let you know in a couple of days or so!

This sounds cool!!


----------



## ffemtreed

Hmm ,never ventured to SPSP yet because I don't like dealing with crowds. Maybe i'll check it out

Although APR 12th might be the start of a cow run at AI...... hmmmm......


----------



## Kwesi W.

**********fishmaster***************************

The Fish Master will attend your tiny event!! Seasalt make sure you bring your little angler! He's the prodigy that gave me my name after all! Smart Kid...


----------



## cocoflea

Ok I think it's time I meet my friends that I have never seen so I will do my best to get down there I'm going to need help on where to stay I'm not a camper but I don't need anything fancy so a motel close would do it for me


----------



## Andre

I'll be there w/ camera in hand


----------



## RuddeDogg

*yep*



cocoflea said:


> Ok I think it's time I meet my friends that I have never seen so I will do my best to get down there I'm going to need help on where to stay I'm not a camper but I don't need anything fancy so a motel close would do it for me



same goes for me


----------



## surfchunker

*I'd love to*

but I was there last year the week before ... 4-3-07 and fished with Oki and Fishbait and it was crowded on a Tuesday ........ it wasn't even a pretty day and you'd been luck to squeeze in 5 or 6 more guys ....... loved the Fling last year at AI ..... drive 3 hours and then don't even have room to wet a line ........ Sorry Guys but I'm just not going to try it ........ I love my MD Bros and love to hook up with ya but I need to fish ........wish you the best .....


----------



## sand flea

I'm in. We got a date?

And Hat80, try not to cornhole this thread alright?


----------



## BubbaBlue

Looks like April 12th is what folks have been throwing around.

Sounds okay to me, but catching may be iffy by then. Will depend on the spring water temps. Don't matter... these get togethers are more for eating and visiting anyhow.

cocoflea and dogg, you got a pm.

R-
.


----------



## SeaSalt

maybe we can move it up one more week if the crowd is a concern.


----------



## BubbaBlue

Doesn't matter to me but whoever's in charge needs to pick a date and stick with it, so folks can start planning. 
(It's less than 3 months away if you move it up a week.)
.


----------



## fishbait

OK, just to summarize what we have so far:

*Date:* Saturday, April 12, 2008
*Location:* Sandy Point State Park at "The Point". Take exit 32 off of Rt. 50.
Sandy Point State Park
1100 East College Parkway
Annapolis, MD 21401
(410)974-2149
*Time:* 10:00 am. Show up early if you want a good fishin spot, but the BBQ grill will be fired up at around 10.
*Admission:* - In Season (Weekends/Holidays)
$5.00 per person Maryland residents
$6.00 per person non-Maryland residents 
IIRC, there will be a machine that takes dollar bills if you get there before the attendant arrives, so you will need exact change if you plan to get there real early.
*Tentative list of Attendees:*
HuskyMD
1obxnut
Genghis
SeaSalt + SeaSalt Jr
BubbaBlue
Huntsman
Fingersandclaws
EDMBoarder
JCreamer
NEIV164Owl
ffemtreed
Side Show Bob (aka KMW21230)
cocoflea
Andre
RuddeDogg
Sandflea

We'll keep the date set, unless I hear from a bunch of people that they want a different date. So for now, it's still the 12th.


----------



## stonemason

i'm in. where are we planning on setting up shop for the bbq? the grass behind the point or somewhere else int he park?


----------



## fishbait

yeah, I figure that grassy area already has tables and grill. Plus the parking lot is right there, which is a big plus to me.


----------



## papership

Me and dumb_as_Rock will be there


----------



## Kwesi W.

PS, how everything going... If you come make sure you don't bring that guy that always fishes the left corner and cast at an angle. That guy almost pissed me off..


----------



## Andre

> Side Show Bob (aka KMW21230)


Man !!!!!!!!!..I love this board...ha hah ah ahhhhhaaah


----------



## SeaSalt

surfchunker said:


> but I was there last year the week before ... 4-3-07 and fished with Oki and Fishbait and it was crowded on a Tuesday ........ it wasn't even a pretty day and you'd been luck to squeeze in 5 or 6 more guys ....... loved the Fling last year at AI ..... drive 3 hours and then don't even have room to wet a line ........ Sorry Guys but I'm just not going to try it ........ I love my MD Bros and love to hook up with ya but I need to fish ........wish you the best .....


man, who's going to bring the best venison I ever tasted?  Come on SC, I'll save you a spot. I plan on being there around 6am.


----------



## EugeneChoe

oh im there, would like to see a repeat of last year owwwwwwwwwwwwe!!!!! chris you bring kit?!


----------



## EugeneChoe

pic from last year


----------



## surfchunker

*SeaSalt*

Ok if you save me a spot by the tree I'll be there with some goodies to eat ..... I'll probably try to be there by 9 at least ....... 

Surfchunker ... Sweet and Tangy Salsa and Vension Bar-B-Que .....

Gotta break in a new rod ..... or two


----------



## Huntsman

eugenechoe said:


> oh im there, would like to see a repeat of last year owwwwwwwwwwwwe!!!!! chris you bring kit?!


Man, that was classic. Kit missed two nice feesh and that OWWWWWWEEEEEEE!!!! We were suppose to see that on u-tube or something....LOL...



EugeneChoe said:


> pic from last year


Great hang'n out w/ the fellas. Make sure you bring you know who Gammy... well that's if you want to be out fished.... hehehehehe...

BTW FB, I believe during that time the fee will be $3.00 out of season weekday or weekend per vehicle. In hopes of making the shindig I'll bring some venicabobs w/ some skrimp on the barbee....


----------



## 1obxnut

Okay, I never could merge it into 1 video..so its it 4 parts:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAe9RRDqOXI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4h3NwrkLIX8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtTIAJWGWhw

And our favorite:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBMHXnTJpic


----------



## Bro

Thanks for putting up the videos, Chris. Please bring a vidcam this year. Maybe it's my turn to lose a fish this time  . Hope to see ya'll soon.

Hai_


----------



## squalus

OK guys, picked up my Bay license yesterday...

I'll bring some dessert!


----------



## bloodworm

I will try to make it. The 12th it is


----------



## EugeneChoe

1obxnut said:


> Okay, I never could merge it into 1 video..so its it 4 parts:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAe9RRDqOXI
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4h3NwrkLIX8
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtTIAJWGWhw
> 
> And our favorite:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBMHXnTJpic



bwahahhahahaha!! man that was awesome!!! bwahahahaa, that day was soo much fun, only thing wouldve made it better is more food and more fish!!

i may have to bring my cousin, she can catch my fish! haha.

who are those fools that keep gettin in front of the camera! bwahahaha

heres a couple more pics.
the smallest of, and the only fish kit brought in








kit has now become infamous
my cousin, and our groups only fish


----------



## lipyanker

are there any decent motels in the area?


----------



## surfchunker

*lipyanker*

it's Annapolis I'm sure there is lots of them .... do a search ...... I love hotwire


----------



## catman

Not use. I may be up at Deep Creek that weekend walleye fishing.


----------



## surfchunker

catman said:


> Not use. I may be up at Deep Creek that weekend walleye fishing.


you're coming my way and I'm going your way ....


----------



## fishbait

catman said:


> Not use. I may be up at Deep Creek that weekend walleye fishing.


Hey Catman, hope you change your mind and come out! Would love to see you there.


----------



## squalus

OK guys - I will definitely be there on the 12th.

When this shindig is over, I'm heading straight to OBX from there for a few days.

Do I need to bring anything? (eats??)


----------



## Openboat

Hoping to show up with my son, maybe the family. It would be good to meet the local group. We have been the ones with a bunch of white buckets, kids who insist on staying in the water, and who pack up to go at sundown just as the fish start biting. 
With some luck I may be able to put in for the open WBB quartermasters job.


----------



## Centralpafish

I'm in ! Steve twisted my arm just enough to convince me that we should come down and then head to OBX the next day. Now I have a date to focus on, that's a good thing. Saturday the 12th of April, I'll be there. What can I bring to help out. I saw that someone is bringing a BBQ so how about if I bring along about 15# of ground sirloin for burgers? If that's not enough let me know.

Some logistical issues. Steve and I will need a motel room for that evening, I saw that a few others will need a room too. Be nice if we could all stay at the same joint-nothin' fancy but clean is all we're lookin' for. Will contact Drumdum about staying there later in the trip but my days of sleeping in the truck are long gone.

Please let me know what I can do to make this event a success. Add me to the list of attendees. Can't wait you meet you all.

Philly Jack


----------



## WoodFish

*I'll be there*

Wazup! Sound good on this End


----------



## Andre

*Woodfish*

I'm glad to see you onboard


----------



## Shooter

Are the Southern boys allowed to attend or is this just a Northern thing 

Can't make a promise but I might be able to twist Catman32s arm,,, and this time will there be any of them Giant 4 legged rats *also called ponies* joining us to eat? 

PS what type of fishn lic is needed?


----------



## fingersandclaws

Shooter, all are welcome. . .I am almost 100% sure MD and VA have reciprocal licenses. If ya got an 08' VA fishing license, you should be good to go. . . correct me if I'm wrong though, I ain't tryin' to pay for your tickets


----------



## surfchunker

*Shooter*

tidal lic is what you will need but I'm not sure about the Recp. thing ...... no ponies ... it's at the eastern end of the bay bridge in Annapolis


----------



## SeaSalt

Shooter said:


> Are the Southern boys allowed to attend or is this just a Northern thing
> 
> Can't make a promise but I might be able to twist Catman32s arm,,, and this time will there be any of them Giant 4 legged rats *also called ponies* joining us to eat?
> 
> PS what type of fishn lic is needed?


Shooter, your VA saltwater license is good. I'm from VA so I use my VA saltwater license. There are four legged friends on that park except it has horns... they get real close too. You might be able to stop by tackle stores around bay bridge to sell your sand spikes.


----------



## SeaSalt

check out this bad boy...


----------



## fingersandclaws

SeaSalt said:


> check out this bad boy...


Is that a real pic? Nice, looks professional!!!


----------



## squalus

fingersandclaws said:


> Is that a real pic? Nice, looks professional!!!


I think there's a strange quality to it. Seeing a buck like that with bay bridge in the background. Guess I never imagined deer in Maryland.


----------



## BubbaBlue

NEIV164Owl said:


> Guess I never imagined deer in Maryland.


Sandy Point State Park is loaded with them. There's been a bunch of times where I've stayed after midnight and had to weave around them to get out. They stretch themselves out on the road and go to sleep because it's warm and don't bother to wake up and get out of your way.

Shooter, sorry, I haven't seen any of your pole dancers there. 

Good picture John. 
.


----------



## squalus

I grew up in New England and expexted to see them all the time up there and in PA where I live now. I just never pictired deer that size in MD or DE. Amazing how adaptable those critters are!


----------



## squalus

Maybe some of you eastern shore MD guys can help me out.

I tried hotels.com, hotwire, and travelocity...

Anyone know of any cheap motels along the way from Salisbury south to CBBT on rt.13?

Philly Jack and I will be leaving for OBX right after Spring Fling and I was hoping to find something in the $40 a night or less range - just need a place to catch a few winks on the way down, but I didn't want to stay in Annapolis. I was hooping to get closer to OBX before stopping for the night.

Thanks for any responses!


----------



## French

1obxnut said:


> Okay, I never could merge it into 1 video..so its it 4 parts:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAe9RRDqOXI
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4h3NwrkLIX8
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtTIAJWGWhw
> 
> And our favorite:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBMHXnTJpic


freaking great. I cried with ya!


----------



## French

I am planning on attending, but no autographs please.


----------



## SeaSalt

Just for the record... I didn't take that picture... its from google... but its a great picture. I've seen deers up close at SPSP though...


----------



## BAYFISHER

*May Show*

You might see me there,but in a different capacity. Stay tuned for more.


----------



## Andre

Some guys was bagged for poaching deers in the park last yr


----------



## Kwesi W.

Andre said:


> Some guys was bagged for poaching deers in the park last yr


Dre, was that around the same time I caught you with them night time suckers?


----------



## Andre

HA HA HA.....that's a good one ..Naw I think that's was when you were pulling your bloodworms apart with your teeth


----------



## squalus

NEIV164Owl said:


> Maybe some of you eastern shore MD guys can help me out.
> 
> I tried hotels.com, hotwire, and travelocity...
> 
> Anyone know of any cheap motels along the way from Salisbury south to CBBT on rt.13?
> 
> Philly Jack and I will be leaving for OBX right after Spring Fling and I was hoping to find something in the $40 a night or less range - just need a place to catch a few winks on the way down, but I didn't want to stay in Annapolis. I wanted to get closer to OBX before stopping for the night.
> 
> Thanks for any responses!


Any suggestions guys????


----------



## fishbait

NEIV164Owl said:


> Any suggestions guys????


I checked around for hotels along that path, but I didn't find anything. Salisbury seems like the last place to get a hotel until you cross CBBT.


----------



## lipyanker

Iam a definite, yes my wife is booking a hotel as we speak thanks for all the suggestions. trying to think of what to bring will there be a master list of items to be brought to this angling saure'


----------



## fishbait

I'll start up a food thread as we get closer to the date.


----------



## squalus

fishbait said:


> I checked around for hotels along that path, but I didn't find anything. Salisbury seems like the last place to get a hotel until you cross CBBT.


Thanks for trying. Appreciate the help.


----------



## fishbait

I'll put an update to this thread at the top of each page. Here is what we have so far:

*Date:* Saturday, April 12, 2008
*Location:* Sandy Point State Park at "The Point". Take exit 32 off of Rt. 50.
Sandy Point State Park
1100 East College Parkway
Annapolis, MD 21401
(410)974-2149
*Time:* 10:00 am. Show up early if you want a good fishin spot, but the BBQ grill will be fired up at around 10.
*Admission:* - In Season (Weekends/Holidays)
$5.00 per person Maryland residents
$6.00 per person non-Maryland residents 
IIRC, there will be a machine that takes dollar bills if you get there before the attendant arrives, so you will need exact change if you plan to get there real early.
*Food:* Another thread will be started when we get closer to the date.
*Licenses:* Maryland residents need a Bay Sport License. VA residents have reciprocity with their own saltwater license. All others need a non-resident bay sport license.

*Tentative list of Attendees:*
HuskyMD
1obxnut
Genghis
SeaSalt + SeaSalt Jr
BubbaBlue
Huntsman
Fingersandclaws
EDMBoarder
JCreamer
NEIV164Owl
ffemtreed
Side Show Bob (aka KMW21230)
cocoflea
Andre
*RuddeDogg
Sandflea*
stupidjet
papership
dumb_as_Rock
EugeneChoe
surfchunker
bro
bloodworm
Openboat + family
PhillyJack
Woodfish
*Shooter*
French
Bayfisher
lipyanker + wife

Looks like it's gonna be big this year! The date is now fixed for the 12th. There will be no changing of the date.


----------



## cocoflea

Here is a few links to hotels/motel close to spsp:

http://www.qualityinn.com/ires/en-us/html/HotelInfo?hotel=MD179&promo=gglocal

http://www.comfortinn.com/ires/en-us/html/HotelInfo?hotel=MD053&promo=gglocal

http://www.super8.com/Super8/control/Booking/property_info?propertyId=08263&brandInfo=SE


----------



## BubbaBlue

fishbait said:


> *Admission:* - In Season (Weekends/Holidays)
> $5.00 per person Maryland residents
> $6.00 per person non-Maryland residents
> IIRC, there will be a machine that takes dollar bills if you get there before the attendant arrives, so you will need exact change if you plan to get there real early.


$5 pp seemed a little steep for that time of year...

"Day Use Service Charge: late April-late October, weekends and holidays $5/person, weekdays $3/vehicle; Memorial Day-Labor Day, weekdays $4/person; September-October, weekdays $3/vehicle; *early November-late April, weekdays and weekends, $3/vehicle.* Out-of-state residents add $1 to all day use service charges."

Now, what's the definition of "early" and "late"?  

FYI to anybody who's never been there... the machine can be picky. Have some decent $1 bills on hand for machine-chow. 
.


----------



## fishbait

Thanks for the correction BB.


----------



## Huntsman

fishbait said:


> Thanks for the correction BB.


Addressed the $$ issued earlier FB, also for the out of state, unless there is a person at the gate the $1 additional is irrelevant... 



huntsman said:


> BTW FB, I believe during that time the fee will be $3.00 out of season weekday or weekend per vehicle. In hopes of making the shindig I'll bring some venicabobs w/ some skrimp on the barbee....


----------



## lipyanker

*do you guys know*

a nearby spot to pick up a out-of-state liscense .I'LL be pulling in around 6:30 friday evening(11th) .Fish bait can you make that Lipyanker and family? thanks


----------



## fishbait

Huntsman said:


> Addressed the $$ issued earlier FB, also for the out of state, unless there is a person at the gate the $1 additional is irrelevant...


Oops! missed that one. Thanks buddy.



lipyanker said:


> a nearby spot to pick up a out-of-state liscense .I'LL be pulling in around 6:30 friday evening(11th) .Fish bait can you make that Lipyanker and family? thanks


Will do. 

You can get your fishing license online so you don't have to run around looking for it when you get down here. Here is the link:

https://www4.wildlifelicense.com/md/

Or, you can purchase one at Angler's Sport Center located a few miles before you hit Sandy Point at: 

1456 Whitehall Road
Annapolis, MD 21401 
Tel: 410-757-3442


----------



## lipyanker

I guess we're talking the 5 day bay sport license?


----------



## fishbait

lipyanker said:


> I guess we're talking the 5 day bay sport license?


Looks like it's $6 for that one and it's available online


----------



## squalus

lipyanker said:


> I guess we're talking the 5 day bay sport license?


$6 for 5-day and only $15 for all year - better deal especially if you plan to fish Chessie again later...


----------



## GhostCrab

Hey Jiro, put me and Jr. down as well. Thx .


----------



## Rockfish1

yeah what the heck... the snow ought to be gone by then... put me down for a spot... maybe 2 if my bud wants to come on down... I'll stay on the boat with him...


----------



## Conway

*Spring Fling*

I'm In!


----------



## Kwesi W.

*Side Bet..*

Can we (who wants to) put $10 bucks in a hat and maybe do a gentlemen's bet... Biggest fish wins pot..


----------



## squalus

$10 *EACH*?? Nice pot...


----------



## Kwesi W.

I dont think everyone will want to do it.. but even if half are game we should have some extra incentive to catch the big one... 


Hey, Huntsman make sure you put in...:fishing:



squalus said:


> $10 *EACH*?? Nice pot...


----------



## fishbait

Why don't you guys just paypal $10 each to me and save yourself some time and trouble!  opcorn:

Edit: [email protected]! I wasted my 3000th post on this....


----------



## Kwesi W.

There is no way you win. 



fishbait said:


> Why don't you guys just paypal $10 each to me and save yourself some time and trouble!  opcorn:
> 
> Edit: [email protected]! I wasted my 3000th post on this....


----------



## SeaSalt

How about a gentlemen's tournament with lures. Everyone drops in a bag of Gulp! or some type of lure. Biggest gets it all...


----------



## Kwesi W.

I don't use Gulp, and would perfer CASH!!! lol




SeaSalt said:


> How about a gentlemen's tournament with lures. Everyone drops in a bag of Gulp! or some type of lure. Biggest gets it all...


----------



## Centralpafish

Hell, I'm in the $10 pool. Largest (by weight) edible fish caught before 6PM wins the pot. BTW, what fish will we be targeting? Philly Jack


----------



## Kwesi W.

*STRIPERS!!!!!!!!!!!*


Biggest Fish.... I believe all will have to be put back.... 





Philly Jack said:


> Hell, I'm in the $10 pool. Largest (by weight) edible fish caught before 6PM wins the pot. BTW, what fish will we be targeting? Philly Jack


----------



## fingersandclaws

I don't think we should be using this forum for this. We'll play it by ear, call it at the Spring Fling. Stripers ONLY by weight . . . and if I see ya stuffin' 8oz bank sinkers down it's mouth, you'll be in big trouble!!!


----------



## squalus

Even if I don't win, I may just catch my first striper - that'd definitely be worth it. 

Come to think of it, never having caught a striper gives me beginners luck... mwahaha!!!


----------



## Centralpafish

Steve, wait'll you see these plugs tomorrow. We'll put some on the beach. Philly Jack


----------



## fishbait

I take cash or Gulp! Just make sure to bring them in a variety of colors.

Fingers, you distract KMW while I pee on his bloodworms.


----------



## Kwesi W.

Just make sure all my cash is folded and ready.. FnC.. Don't try to sell me any Girft Certificates to your resturant..


----------



## Kwesi W.

*Philly JAck..*

Make sure you intorduce yourself.... I'm warning you the guys a fish with are some big trash talkers... It's all respectful and freindly...


----------



## Centralpafish

Steve, I know you like catching those big blues, wait'll you tie into a 25-30# striper. Games on then. Got my 1st 25# er in north NJ in 1966. Still get the same thrill with every fish I catch from the beach. Philly Jack


----------



## Centralpafish

Hey Fish Master, don't bring no ones unless you want to play cards. Your $10 to my hand!

Hell somebody had to start it! Philly Jack


----------



## Kwesi W.

Those stripers cann't mess with those Big Blues.. Let's not lose focus.. Blues are one of the best fish you can catch from the surf\inlet..

Those WBB Boyz will tell you something different.. 






Philly Jack said:


> Steve, I know you like catching those big blues, wait'll you tie into a 25-30# striper. Games on then. Got my 1st 25# er in north NJ in 1966. Still get the same thrill with every fish I catch from the beach. Philly Jack


----------



## fishbait

The WBB is like a dojo. Not any old schmo off the street can come in to challenge the headmasters. You must work your way up. I will send our lowest ranking member to compete with you first. Fingers, good luck! Make us proud, son.


----------



## Kwesi W.

Too Funny...


----------



## fishbait

kmw21230 said:


> Those stripers cann't mess with those Big Blues.. Let's not lose focus.. Blues are one of the best fish you can catch from the surf\inlet..
> 
> Those WBB Boyz will tell you something different..


Ahh... Blues are not that bad, once you know how to get them and what to do with them. Since you probably haven't quite figured it out yet, let me let you in on a little secret. Don't tell anyone else this, it's just between you and me. First, get yourself a supply of spark plugs. Tie your main line directly to one of the spark plug. 80 lb braid works great for this. Then take a piece of aluminum foil and wrap up the plug. Next, tie a hook anywhere on the plug. Toss out and reel in a blue. 

Now, cut up the blue into about 4" long chunks. Tie the chunk to your main line and toss it out. Check periodically to see if you got a crab yet. It won't take long. Crabs love bluefish. Reel in the crab and set him aside in your pocket. Once you have a couple dozen, throw away the rest of the bluefish.

Next take that spark plug back out and tie it back to your main line. Tie on a hook about 6" up your main line. Put the crab on the hook, and toss him out. Wait for the delicate taps of a worthwhile fish and pray that once you set the hook, you will be a worthy enough angler to deserve to land a keeper tog. 

If you do get one, PM me immediately and let me know what time dinner is. I'll personally supervise the preparation of the fish so you don't screw it up for me!


----------



## Kwesi W.

Like I said Blue Fish are fun to catch... Not hard to catch, but fun... 



Instructions: Take a break from your Togging Skunk Fest, and get ur light pole.. Put a two once Croc spoon on your line and toss it out.. Reel it in slow repeat until you feel the *POW!* . Then try your best to reel in...


----------



## fishbait

I know the Chinese calendar says that this will be the year of the rat. But, my WBB calendar says it's gonna be the year of the flounder! I'm gonna be on Tom like white on rice. We're quietly gearing up for this year and there are a bunch of new jdm reels that have been/going to be added to my arsenal!


----------



## Kwesi W.

I know you guys worship HT, but at some point you must go your own way Grasshopper.. You can't continue to feed on the Breast of HT. He will be very proud to see his student move on and catch fish without him...




fishbait said:


> I know the Chinese calendar says that this will be the year of the rat. But, my WBB calendar says it's gonna be the year of the flounder! I'm gonna be on Tom like white on rice. We're quietly gearing up for this year and there are a bunch of new jdm reels that have been/going to be added to my arsenal!


----------



## squalus

fishbait said:


> Ahh... Blues are not that bad, once you know how to get them and what to do with them. Since you probably haven't quite figured it out yet, let me let you in on a little secret. Don't tell anyone else this, it's just between you and me. First, get yourself a supply of spark plugs. Tie your main line directly to one of the spark plug. 80 lb braid works great for this. Then take a piece of aluminum foil and wrap up the plug. Next, tie a hook anywhere on the plug. Toss out and reel in a blue.
> 
> Now, cut up the blue into about 4" long chunks. Tie the chunk to your main line and toss it out. Check periodically to see if you got a crab yet. It won't take long. Crabs love bluefish. Reel in the crab and set him aside in your pocket. Once you have a couple dozen, throw away the rest of the bluefish.
> 
> Next take that spark plug back out and tie it back to your main line. Tie on a hook about 6" up your main line. Put the crab on the hook, and toss him out. Wait for the delicate taps of a worthwhile fish and pray that once you set the hook, you will be a worthy enough angler to deserve to land a keeper tog.
> 
> If you do get one, PM me immediately and let me know what time dinner is. I'll personally supervise the preparation of the fish so you don't screw it up for me!


Too Funny!!!!!!


----------



## fishbait

kmw21230 said:


> I know you guys worship HT, but at some point you must go your own way Grasshopper.. You can't continue to feed on the Breast of HT. He will be very proud to see his student move on and catch fish without him...


Nah! Even when we don't catch chit, we have a blast hangin out. He's truely my brutha from another mother.


----------



## Andre

Only 10 ..oh well im in


> I know you guys worship HT


 Maybe the WBB's can learn somethng from his rule of thumbs...oh I take that back the thumbs don't always work


----------



## Kwesi W.

too funny





Andre said:


> Only 10 ..oh well im in Maybe the WBB's can learn somethng from his rule of thumbs...oh I take that back the thumbs don't always work


----------



## BAYFISHER

*Hmmmmmm...maybe Im In*

How Bout 5 To Be Sporty In Case Bait N Gas Money Gets Funny Quick?


----------



## cygnus-x1

kmw21230 said:


> I dont think everyone will want to do it.. but even if half are game we should have some extra incentive to catch the big one...
> 
> 
> Hey, Huntsman make sure you put in...:fishing:


*If I do get to fish *that day I will be fishing the Wicomico River. If I take a pic with a ruler to prove it can I enter this $$$ contest?


----------



## Kwesi W.

cygnus-x1 said:


> *If I do get to fish *that day I will be fishing the Wicomico River. If I take a pic with a ruler to prove it can I enter this $$$ contest?


I would say no, but I'm not running this thing..


----------



## Andre

Hey 
Leonard your a lil early this yr...you normally show up around mid to late feb.... I'll spend your 5 too


----------



## jcreamer

kmw21230 said:


> Like I said Blue Fish are fun to catch... Not hard to catch, but fun...
> 
> 
> 
> Instructions: Take a break from your Togging Skunk Fest, and get ur light pole.. Put a two once Croc spoon on your line and toss it out.. Reel it in slow repeat until you feel the *POW!* . Then try your best to reel in...


I remember a certain birthday party that when blues blitz was yelled they ran in how many directions.


----------



## squalus

Well guys - I checked out the plugs that Philly Jack is bringing along - you'll definitely be outgunned by this ammo. Actually they look too nice to be put into the water!

Maybe the largest striper *WILL *end up being landed by one of the landlocked PA boys - _heh heh heh_... 

LOL - now who's "talkin' trash"?


----------



## Kwesi W.

Good Point.. Those WBB boyz jumped over those rocks to get into the action..... 



jcreamer said:


> I remember a certain birthday party that when blues blitz was yelled they ran in how many directions.


----------



## Kwesi W.

I like the trash talk.... 




squalus said:


> Well guys - I checked out the plugs that Philly Jack is bringing along - you'll definitely be outgunned by this ammo. Actually they look too nice to be put into the water!
> 
> Maybe the largest striper *WILL *end up being landed by one of the landlocked PA boys - _heh heh heh_...
> 
> LOL - now who's "talkin' trash"?


----------



## Centralpafish

kmw21230, me too. I like to make friends and whats a little trash amomg friends. Like Squalus said I'm bringin' along the big guns to have some fun. You see those lures that Smitty919 makes. Yep, Them. Steve didn't mention that Walt D (Roadhouse Rods) is wrapping up a special Lamiglas just for the occasion. 10' of Bad A$$ rod. 

Frankly, I've never fished the area. Do you soak baits too? Standard fish finder, cannonball rigs? How much weight to hold? Anything else I should know?

Thanks for the help, see ya but not soon enough, Philly Jack


----------



## cygnus-x1

Philly Jack;377913
Frankly said:


> Spring run at SPSP you will need 4-8 oz weights depending on the current. Normally 4-6 is enough but you never know. You will need 6/0-8/0 circles and use blood worms. Everyone yells at me when I suggest fresh herring so I won't say it but it is another option. Normally bloods are the main ticket during this time of year.


----------



## surfchunker

*plus*

with this crowd it's going to be elbow to elbow ...... even with just P&S guys it will be so packed we'll be lucky to get one rod in each


----------



## Hannibal

Can you use a yak here?


----------



## Kwesi W.

IT's always good to bring a lure rod, but I would bring at least two rods that you plan to use for bait.. People like to talk CHIT about not using heavers in the bay, but I've seen 8 drift 30 yards.. So be prepared for the worst.. I'll bring two 4-6n bait rods, and two 8nbait rods... I'm only planing on using two at one time.. Use whatever bait you want. It's proabably best to use Bloods... Which will be big $$$ that time of the year..




Philly Jack said:


> kmw21230, me too. I like to make friends and whats a little trash amomg friends. Like Squalus said I'm bringin' along the big guns to have some fun. You see those lures that Smitty919 makes. Yep, Them. Steve didn't mention that Walt D (Roadhouse Rods) is wrapping up a special Lamiglas just for the occasion. 10' of Bad A$$ rod.
> 
> Frankly, I've never fished the area. Do you soak baits too? Standard fish finder, cannonball rigs? How much weight to hold? Anything else I should know?
> 
> Thanks for the help, see ya but not soon enough, Philly Jack


----------



## Kwesi W.

I think you can.. the problem would be that the fish will be in close (40-120 yards). You would not want to be that close to land.. Not a very safe spot for people that don't like lead hitting them.



Hannibal said:


> Can you use a yak here?


----------



## Kwesi W.

You keep on saying that...  

you're right, but I see it like this.. IT's going to be crowded BC people know the COWS will be there in bundles.. I guess it boils down to doing your thing regardless of who's around you. You guys fish down south in those Crazy crowds but won't take on SPSP? That's crazy... 

By the way i've never seen it where I couldn't put up three rods..




surfchunker said:


> with this crowd it's going to be elbow to elbow ...... even with just P&S guys it will be so packed we'll be lucky to get one rod in each


----------



## fingersandclaws

I wouldn't sweat the crowds boys. I think it'll still be C&R then and my guess is only 50-75% of the people on Fishbait's list is gonna come. Everyone is always quick to say they'll make it . . . just wait till a week before, people will be backin' out . . . nothin' wrong with it, it is what it is.


----------



## fish bucket

just picked up on thread.is date still april 12?
if so i'll certainly plan on making it.


----------



## Centralpafish

Thanks for the help guys. Next question, is there a decent tackle/bait shop near SPSP? Thanks again, Philly Jack


----------



## squalus

fish bucket said:


> just picked up on thread.is date still april 12?
> if so i'll certainly plan on making it.


It's definitely April 12. An earlier thread said no changes...


----------



## TunaFish

*bait:*



Philly Jack said:


> Thanks for the help guys. Next question, is there a decent tackle/bait shop near SPSP? Thanks again, Philly Jack


I thought about that for a while. In the past I'm able to pick up a flat of bloodworms (yes, that's what we typically use during that time of year). However, it was in early May. I'll try to call the tackle shop where I normally get the flat and see if he can get it for me. 

If so, then I will reserve some (I'll sort and bag a dozs in a sandwich bag) for the folks who's coming from out of town. This way, you don't have to worry about it. Just bring your circle hooks and let the C&R begin!!!

I will keep you posted on this as I believe the shop is closed for the season.


----------



## SeaSalt

Hannibal said:


> Can you use a yak here?


yes, you can use a yak there. It would be something to catch a cow with a yak. There is a small craft launch next to the beach/mud bank that is pretty nice. 

Make sure you have cold weather gear or you are seriously risking your life.


----------



## squalus

TunaFish said:


> I thought about that for a while. In the past I'm able to pick up a flat of bloodworms (yes, that's what we typically use during that time of year). However, it was in early May. I'll try to call the tackle shop where I normally get the flat and see if he can get it for me.
> 
> If so, then I will reserve some (I'll sort and bag a dozs in a sandwich bag) for the folks who's coming from out of town. This way, you don't have to worry about it. Just bring your circle hooks and let the C&R begin!!!
> 
> I will keep you posted on this as I believe the shop is closed for the season.


Tuna - that is really thoughtful of you!

What size circles 6/0? 8/0?


----------



## fishbait

*Update*

Here is what we have so far:

*Date:* Saturday, April 12, 2008
*Location:* Sandy Point State Park at "The Point". Take exit 32 off of Rt. 50.
Sandy Point State Park
1100 East College Parkway
Annapolis, MD 21401
(410)974-2149
*Time:* 10:00 am. Show up early if you want a good fishin spot, but the BBQ grill will be fired up at around 10.
*Admission:* - In Season (Weekends/Holidays)
$3.00 per Vehicle 
IIRC, there will be a machine that takes dollar bills if you get there before the attendant arrives, so you will need exact change if you plan to get there real early.
*Food:* Another thread will be started when we get closer to the date.
*Licenses:* Maryland residents need a Bay Sport License. VA residents have reciprocity with their own saltwater license. All others need a non-resident bay sport license. You can get one online here: Maryland Fishing Licences
*Local Hotels:* 
http://www.qualityinn.com/ires/en-us/html/HotelInfo?hotel=MD179&promo=gglocal
http://www.comfortinn.com/ires/en-us/html/HotelInfo?hotel=MD053&promo=gglocal
http://www.super8.com/Super8/control/Booking/property_info?propertyId=08263&brandInfo=SE

*Tentative list of Attendees:*
fishbait *(WBB)*
HuskyMD *(WBB)*
1obxnut
Genghis
SeaSalt + SeaSalt Jr
BubbaBlue
Huntsman *(WBB)*
Fingersandclaws *(WBB)*
EDMBoarder
JCreamer
Squalus (formerly NEIV164Owl)
ffemtreed
Side Show Bob (aka KMW21230)
cocoflea
Andre
*RuddeDogg
Sandflea*
stupidjet
papership
dumb_as_Rock
EugeneChoe
surfchunker
bro
bloodworm
Openboat + family
PhillyJack
Woodfish
*Shooter*
French *(WBB)*
BAYFISHER
lipyanker + family
GhostCrab+Jr. *(WBB)*
Rockfish1 + bud
Conway
Fishbucket

Looks like it's gonna be big this year! The date is now fixed for the 12th. There will be no changing of the date.


----------



## fishbait

The bloods that Tunafish gets are awesome. Here's a pic of what his flat of big fat juicy bloodworms looks like. That white square in the center is a dollar bill for size reference. I suggest we pay in advance, because these things are expensive and I wouldn't want Tuna getting stuck holding bait! :--|


----------



## surfchunker

*Tuna*

I'm in for 2 dozen


----------



## fingersandclaws

surfchunker said:


> I'm in for 2 dozen


You tryin' to catch some fish or something?  Hope to see ya down there, I've missed the solar panel 

Tuna, I'm sure the boys are gonna need some as well, the amount will be determined by who decides they are gonna bait my hooks


----------



## squalus

*Tuna - bloodworms*

Put me down for one dozen please. Will pay you when I get there. Thanks!



fishbait said:


> Just a dozen for me. I'm not really gonna fish that much.


I probably won't fish that much either - just long enough to beach the winner!! LOL


----------



## fishbait

Just a dozen for me. I'm not really gonna fish that much. Thanks Tuna.


----------



## SeaSalt

Two dozen for me, might be fishing other places afterwards or couple days later. I suggest we pay Tuna in advance by paypal so he don't get stuck with bait... 

Don't forget we have left over Spring Fling towels that fingers got last year. They are quality towels with a steel grommet and hook.

Maybe we should start another thread for bait.


----------



## EDMboarder

Tuna, if you can get them suckers, i would be down for two dozen.


----------



## Kwesi W.

me too...


----------



## TunaFish

*Bloods*

Okay, I just contacted the owner of the tackle shop and he expects to have them in by April and he'll hook me up with the flat.

*Here's some tips:*
- For those who have not fished at SPSP that early for stripers, for a day's fishing, I usually go thru 2 dozs. 
- Use circle hooks. I personally use a Owner 5/0 mutu lite.
- Some regulars and myself will cover the entire hook with the worm. Therefore, depending on the size of the worm, I may use the whole worm (for a small worm), or half (for a big worm). Do change them if it's in the water for a while.

Okay, so now I have the following:

*EdmBoarder* : 2 dozs
*Seasalt* : 1
*FB * : 1
*Squalus * : 1
*Surfchunker* : 2

Squalus: As mentioned above, I usually use a Owner 5/0 mutu lite circle. 

As far as payment goes, we'll take care of that when I see you all on the beach. 

I currently don't know what the cost a dozs will be because I don't know how many dozs there are in the flat. I was told there are approx 20 dozs per flat, but I will have to count/bag them for myself. From there I'll divide the # of bags with the cost of the flat, plus the sandwich bag.

Therefore, I'll let you know probably 2 days before the fling (I'm picking up the worms 3 days prior to the fling).

Note: I'm only buying 1 flat, so if I get close to 18, I'll put a cap on it, but PM me and I'll let you know where to get it. 

*Important: *Once again, the order of priority is for the folks that's coming from out of town. Since Seasalt and FB requested it before I posted this, they get their dozs.


----------



## Kwesi W.

tuna i want 2 also...


----------



## fishbait

TunaFish said:


> *As far as payment goes, we'll take care of that when I see you all on the beach.*


Tuna, better collect it up front. I got stuck holding almost a hundred pounds of bunker last year for people who didn't show at the spring fling. That's no biggie because bunker is cheap, but bloods are not. 




TunaFish said:


> *Important: *Once again, the order of priority is for the folks that's coming from out of town. Since Seasalt and FB requested it before I posted this, they get their dozs.


Come on T, ya gotta hook up the WBB!


----------



## fishbait

*Update*

Tuna's bloodworm sign-up list has been added to the bottom. Here is what we have so far:

*Date:* Saturday, April 12, 2008
*Location:* Sandy Point State Park at "The Point". Take exit 32 off of Rt. 50.
Sandy Point State Park
1100 East College Parkway
Annapolis, MD 21401
(410)974-2149
*Time:* 10:00 am. Show up early if you want a good fishin spot, but the BBQ grill will be fired up at around 10.
*Admission:* - In Season (Weekends/Holidays)
$3.00 per Vehicle 
IIRC, there will be a machine that takes dollar bills if you get there before the attendant arrives, so you will need exact change if you plan to get there real early.
*Food:* Another thread will be started when we get closer to the date.
*Licenses:* Maryland residents need a Bay Sport License. VA residents have reciprocity with their own saltwater license. All others need a non-resident bay sport license. You can get one online here: Maryland Fishing Licences
*Local Hotels:* 
http://www.qualityinn.com/ires/en-us/html/HotelInfo?hotel=MD179&promo=gglocal
http://www.comfortinn.com/ires/en-us/html/HotelInfo?hotel=MD053&promo=gglocal
http://www.super8.com/Super8/control/Booking/property_info?propertyId=08263&brandInfo=SE

*Tentative list of Attendees:*
fishbait *(WBB)*
HuskyMD *(WBB)*
1obxnut
Genghis
SeaSalt + SeaSalt Jr
BubbaBlue
Huntsman *(WBB)*
Fingersandclaws *(WBB)*
EDMBoarder
JCreamer
Squalus (formerly NEIV164Owl)
ffemtreed
Side Show Bob (aka KMW21230)
cocoflea
Andre
*RuddeDogg
Sandflea*
stupidjet
papership
dumb_as_Rock
EugeneChoe
surfchunker
bro
bloodworm
Openboat + family
PhillyJack
Woodfish
*Shooter*
French *(WBB)*
BAYFISHER
lipyanker + family
GhostCrab+Jr. *(WBB)*
Rockfish1 + bud
Conway
Fishbucket

*Tunafish's Bloodworm List:* Payment will be due prior to the purchase of the flat.
Surfchunker (2 dozen)
Fingersandclaws (pending)
squalus (1 dozen)
fishbait (1 dozen)
Seasalt (2 dozen)
EDMboarder (2 dozen)
Side Show Bob (2 dozen pending approval)

Looks like it's gonna be big this year! The date is now fixed for the 12th. There will be no changing of the date.


----------



## TunaFish

fishbait said:


> That's no biggie because bunker is cheap, but bloods are not.
> 
> 
> Come on T, ya gotta hook up the WBB!


FB, you know I got your backs!!!

As far as the extra BW's, no worries because I'm going to freeze the leftovers (if any). They work just as good. 

Thanks for adding the BW list to the bottom..


----------



## squalus

Better add a dozen for Philly Jack, too.

If he doesn't want them, I'll pay for the second dozen. We can use the leftovers when we get to Hatteras.

We will definitely be there 'cause the 12th is the start of our OBX trip and Spring Fling is our first stop on the way. Not even weather will prevent us from being there.

How much do these worms usually cost per dozen? (Just want to make sure there's enough in my paypal account for ya!)


----------



## fingersandclaws

IIRC, last year is was around $10 a dozen. I would guesstimate the same if not a little more just in case. BTW, BWFB didn't work too good last year, the water temps are still too cold.


----------



## squalus

BWFB= bloodworm fishbites???


----------



## fingersandclaws

squalus said:


> BWFB= bloodworm fishbites???


Aye aye.


----------



## cygnus-x1

squalus said:


> BWFB= bloodworm fishbites???


You know what is odd? Unless Colbourn Creek is a lot warmer than other parts I have GREAT success with BWFB in late March and early April on Croaker. Maybe it is 56 degrees colder up at at SPSP that time of year.

Squalus BWFB are a must have in the tackle box but I would not bet on them for the fling. I usually do well on mullet with them in the surf.


----------



## squalus

fingersandclaws said:


> Aye aye.


LMAO! I'm really starting to get good with all these *^$%&!! abbreviations!!!


----------



## EugeneChoe

hey pete...ill prob get some bw from you. if this is the only flat your gonna get, 4-6doz. if you do one for the fling run and for opening day as well as the horse show maybe 2-3 each time!!! the fridge is good! hehe

eugene


----------



## Kwesi W.

Not trying to be difficult but I would like to know now if I can reserve 2 dozen bloodworms. Don't like the Idea of the whole wait and see. Bloods are hard to come by in March.


----------



## fishbait

I'm sure you can get a couple if Tuna can get a flat, but I think the whole "wait and see" thing is because the place is closed at the moment. Now, Eugene on the other hand...... J/K


----------



## Kwesi W.

fishbait said:


> I'm sure you can get a couple if Tuna can get a flat, but I think the whole "wait and see" thing is because the place is closed at the moment.


I totally understand that, but he also said that out of town guest get first priority.


----------



## fishbait

kmw21230 said:


> I totally understand that, but he also said that out of town guest get first priority.


Hmmm.... We'll have to wait for Tuna. I don't know how that works. Hell, you can share my dozen. I only need one worm to win the fish pool.


----------



## Centralpafish

Bloodworms, like Steve said I'd like AT LEAST 1 dozen, 2 dozen would be better. Thanks. Philly Jack


----------



## Huntsman

kmw21230 said:


> I don't use Gulp, and would perfer CASH!!! lol


Your broke "arse"..stop trying to be a tackle ho like dem crazy WBB frontrunners... LOL... 

Don't worry if you don't put in on it you don't get it... Make sure you've got your casting down... that cast'n to the left, right, over hand sling stuff won't work w/ a plenty of folk around.. 

Look'n fwd to hang'n out... the laughs are gonna roll....



fingersandclaws said:


> ... Stripers ONLY by weight . . .


FNC.. unless you're going to be weighing all the fish caught I'd suggest overall length be used. In the event of a tie, first fish caught is the winner.... just my .02c.


----------



## Kwesi W.

Not Broke, but one can never have enuff money especially when it comes from BOZO's like you! LOL Get your popcorn ready!!! Now where did I get that.. :--|



Huntsman said:


> Your broke "arse"..stop trying to be a tackle ho like dem crazy WBB frontrunners... LOL...
> 
> Don't worry if you don't put in on it you don't get it... Make sure you've got your casting down... that cast'n to the left, right, over hand sling stuff won't work w/ a plenty of folk around..
> 
> Look'n fwd to hang'n out... the laughs are gonna roll....
> 
> 
> FNC.. unless you're going to be weighing all the fish caught I'd suggest overall length be used. In the event of a tie, first fish caught is the winner.... just my .02c.


----------



## TunaFish

*Bloodworms:*

Like Fishbait said before about people backing out and the organizer is stuck with crap load of stuff, that's why I'll buy only a flat to be shared with the WBB boys and for the out of town folks. 

However, if the rest would like me to pick up some for them, I'll be more than happy to take care of that. One thing I would like however is for them to pay in advance. The avg price for a bag from the tackle store is about $10.50 a dozs (after tax). However, if I can get a group that will buy the entire 20 dozs, it will cost $9.00 (tax already included).

Just post how many dozs you need and FB will update the list.


----------



## EugeneChoe

fishbait said:


> I'm sure you can get a couple if Tuna can get a flat, but I think the whole "wait and see" thing is because the place is closed at the moment. Now, Eugene on the other hand...... J/K


 

wait i mustve missed a page...is there like a biggest fish pool!! 
also someone should bring boxing gloves too. sound like theres gonna be a possible rumble!!! i got money on huntsman! but im sure the odd will be like 50-1 maybe more

eugene


----------



## surfchunker

*Surfchunker*

Out of towner ..... way out ... and I'll take 2 dozen .... and still bringing venison bar-b-cue, homemade sweet and hot salsa, and maybe a little homemade wine ....


----------



## Kwesi W.

huntz against who?




EugeneChoe said:


> wait i mustve missed a page...is there like a biggest fish pool!!
> also someone should bring boxing gloves too. sound like theres gonna be a possible rumble!!! i got money on huntsman! but im sure the odd will be like 50-1 maybe more
> 
> eugene


----------



## chump

kmw21230 said:


> Good Point.. Those WBB boyz jumped over those rocks to get into the action.....


I'll jump into any blitz, but IIRC, GhostCrab told us that it was a striper blitz so you saw FB finally jumping in. Either way, I'm all for blitzes. Got me a banged up toe that day and wound up deciding to by Keens after that. 

I think Cyg and I are the only WBB guys who love blues. The others love blues as well... but only for bait


----------



## chump

SeaSalt said:


> yes, you can use a yak there. It would be something to catch a cow with a yak. There is a small craft launch next to the beach/mud bank that is pretty nice.
> 
> Make sure you have cold weather gear or you are seriously risking your life.


Didn't a huge fish take you for a sleigh ride there one time, SS?


----------



## chump

Fishbait, I'm in now that I know it won't mess w/ the MoCo trout stocking here.

Tuna, can I get a dozen as well? Much thanks, bro!!


----------



## SeaSalt

chump said:


> Didn't a huge fish take you for a sleigh ride there one time, SS?


Yeah. A big ray took me for a cheasapeake sleigh ride for over a hour. I was going pretty decent speed too. 10lb test snapped on crab trap!

Anyone bringing their yak? Can you tow out my bait?


----------



## Kwesi W.

OK, I see it's a WBB Bloodworm hookup. No problems I'll get my own Bloodworm's. I guess there is some benefits being affiliated with the MO CO WBB CHAPTER! :beer:


You all just make sure you have my money! I'll be winning this bet...



TunaFish said:


> Like Fishbait said before about people backing out and the organizer is stuck with crap load of stuff, that's why I'll buy only a flat to be shared with the WBB boys and for the out of town folks.
> 
> However, if the rest would like me to pick up some for them, I'll be more than happy to take care of that. One thing I would like however is for them to pay in advance. The avg price for a bag from the tackle store is about $10.50 a dozs (after tax). However, if I can get a group that will buy the entire 20 dozs, it will cost $9.00 (tax already included).
> 
> Just post how many dozs you need and FB will update the list.


----------



## chump

SeaSalt said:


> Yeah. A big ray took me for a cheasapeake sleigh ride for over a hour. I was going pretty decent speed too. 10lb test snapped on crab trap!
> 
> Anyone bringing their yak? Can you tow out my bait?


A skate? Doh!! At any point, did you get scared? I'd be. I'd probably cut the line. Heck, even a monster striped one, I'd be scared and might cut the line. I guess having only 1 trip under my belt makes me chicken still.


----------



## TunaFish

kmw21230 said:


> OK, I see it's a WBB Bloodworm hookup. No problems I'll get my own Bloodworm's. I guess there is some benefits being affiliated with the MO CO WBB CHAPTER! :beer:
> 
> 
> You all just make sure you have my money! I'll be winning this bet...


LOL!!! You're a funny guy. I got you covered!!! Nope, I'm a HO CO not a MO CO...


----------



## Genghis

I've kinda lost track on who you're takinng orders from, Pete, but I'll take 2 dozen and would be happy to pay up front if you're willing.

Either way, thanks!

Bob


----------



## Openboat

I’ll take two dozen. I’ll send a PM about sending you the $$$.

Is it true you can freeze them? Do you need to salt them or anything?


----------



## fishbait

Openboat said:


> Is it true you can freeze them? Do you need to salt them or anything?



Yep, they should be salted. Oddly, they don't really freeze up like you would think. The only risk to it was from my wife. She hates seeing those things in there, so I had to get my own freezer. :redface:


----------



## Centralpafish

Tuna, thanks for making the contact on the bloods. I'll take 2 dozen. I understand that my bud Squalus ordered 1 dozen. If You can please put all 3 dozen together. Be easier to store if to use down south if we have any left. Contact either Steve or I if you need payment in advance. 
Thanks Tuna for doing this for us. 1st chillie is on me, Jack


----------



## Centralpafish

kmw-zip code. I'm with you, put them bloods out there and let them do there thing. Hope to toss then plugs from Snitty919 to see how they swim. Wanta try one see me. Commin' in from PA and picking up Squalus on the way down. Can't load up the truck the night before,I'm a city boy, the crack heads would be selling it on the conrer before I could walk up to bed. Can't wait to beat your A$$ in the unofficial pool. Newbies get lucky too! Philly Jack


----------



## TunaFish

Openboat said:


> I’ll take two dozen. I’ll send a PM about sending you the $$$.
> 
> Is it true you can freeze them? Do you need to salt them or anything?


Yes, I freeze them. But don't use just any salt. I use seasalt; the ones that is used in your aquarium. I pat dry the worms in a plain paper towel (the ones with no ink on them). Then I place the worms in a clean paper towel, sprinkle the seasalt on them like you do on french fries, put it in a ziplock bag and in the freezer (without your wive's knowledge) and they're good to go. I usually do this for my future croaker or spot fishing trips.


Ghengis: Oki doki. 2 it is. 
Philly Jack: Gotcha.

Once I finalize the price, I'll PM you guys my mailing address. So, anyone wants them, just PM me and I'll put you on my list.


----------



## squalus

Tuna - just combine Philly Jack's and my request into one order for 3 dozen to keep things simple. He and I will figure out getting payment to you before the Fling.


----------



## Kwesi W.

Philly Jack, I feel you. I'm in Baltimore City so I know all about crack heads( and junkies). I would hate for you to leave the Spring Fling holding ur Arse, but what choice do I have. You will be going home with a Huge respect upgrade for the FISH MASTER!




Philly Jack said:


> kmw-zip code. I'm with you, put them bloods out there and let them do there thing. Hope to toss then plugs from Snitty919 to see how they swim. Wanta try one see me. Commin' in from PA and picking up Squalus on the way down. Can't load up the truck the night before,I'm a city boy, the crack heads would be selling it on the conrer before I could walk up to bed. Can't wait to beat your A$$ in the unofficial pool. Newbies get lucky too! Philly Jack


----------



## fishbait

Tuna's bloodworm sign-up list has been added to the bottom. Here is what we have so far:

*Date:* Saturday, April 12, 2008
*Location:* Sandy Point State Park at "The Point". Take exit 32 off of Rt. 50.
Sandy Point State Park
1100 East College Parkway
Annapolis, MD 21401
(410)974-2149
*Time:* 10:00 am. Show up early if you want a good fishin spot, but the BBQ grill will be fired up at around 10.
*Admission:* - In Season (Weekends/Holidays)
$3.00 per Vehicle 
IIRC, there will be a machine that takes dollar bills if you get there before the attendant arrives, so you will need exact change if you plan to get there real early.
*Food:* Another thread will be started when we get closer to the date.
*Licenses:* Maryland residents need a Bay Sport License. VA residents have reciprocity with their own saltwater license. All others need a non-resident bay sport license. You can get one online here: Maryland Fishing Licences
*Local Hotels:* 
http://www.qualityinn.com/ires/en-us/html/HotelInfo?hotel=MD179&promo=gglocal
http://www.comfortinn.com/ires/en-us/html/HotelInfo?hotel=MD053&promo=gglocal
http://www.super8.com/Super8/control/Booking/property_info?propertyId=08263&brandInfo=SE

*Tentative list of Attendees:*
fishbait *(WBB)*
HuskyMD *(WBB)*
1obxnut
Genghis
SeaSalt + SeaSalt Jr
BubbaBlue
Huntsman *(WBB)*
Fingersandclaws *(WBB)*
EDMBoarder
JCreamer
Squalus (formerly NEIV164Owl)
ffemtreed
Side Show Bob (aka KMW21230)
cocoflea
Andre
*RuddeDogg
Sandflea*
stupidjet
papership
dumb_as_Rock
EugeneChoe *(A/C)*
surfchunker
bro
bloodworm
Openboat + family
PhillyJack
Woodfish
*Shooter*
French *(WBB)*
BAYFISHER
lipyanker + family
GhostCrab+Jr. *(WBB)*
Rockfish1 + bud
Conway
Fishbucket
Chump *(WBB)*

*Tunafish's Bloodworm List:* Payment can be made at the spring fling.
Surfchunker (2 dozen) (out of town priority)
Fingersandclaws (1 dozen)
squalus/Philly Jack (3 dozen) (out of town priority)
fishbait (1 dozen)
Seasalt (2 dozen)
EDMboarder (2 dozen)
Side Show Bob (2 dozen)
Eugene Choe (2 dozen)
Ghengis (2 dozen)
Openboat (2 dozen)

OK, that's a total of 19 dozen. Any more will need to be from a second flat. So if you want them, sign up here, but unless it reaches a full second flat, then you'll have to buy them at the $/dozen price. All purchases for this second set of bloods will be due prior to the purchase being made.

*KMW21230's big fish pool rules:*
- $10 entry
- Longest fish takes all
- Stripers only
- In the event of two fish the same length, the pot will be split
- Only the fish caught between the hours of 10am and 4pm from shore count.

Looks like it's gonna be big this year! The date is now fixed for the 12th. There will be no changing of the date.


----------



## cocoflea

I would like 2 dozen bloodworms too please


----------



## BubbaBlue

ffemtreed said:


> Hmm ,never ventured to SPSP yet because I don't like dealing with crowds.





fishbait said:


> fishbait *(WBB)*
> HuskyMD *(WBB)*
> 1obxnut
> Genghis
> SeaSalt + SeaSalt Jr
> BubbaBlue
> Huntsman *(WBB)*
> Fingersandclaws *(WBB)*
> EDMBoarder
> JCreamer
> Squalus (formerly NEIV164Owl)
> ffemtreed
> Side Show Bob (aka KMW21230)
> cocoflea
> Andre
> *RuddeDogg
> Sandflea*
> stupidjet
> papership
> dumb_as_Rock
> EugeneChoe *(A/C)*
> surfchunker
> bro
> bloodworm
> Openboat + family
> PhillyJack
> Woodfish
> *Shooter*
> French *(WBB)*
> BAYFISHER
> lipyanker + family
> GhostCrab+Jr. *(WBB)*
> Rockfish1 + bud
> Conway
> Fishbucket
> Chump *(WBB)*


Yup, all on the point. 

This is going to end up being more of a socializing party than fishing party. One bag o' worms will be plenty. 
.


----------



## fishbait

BubbaBlue said:


> Yup, all on the point.
> 
> This is going to end up being more of a socializing party than fishing party. One bag o' worms will be plenty.
> .


My thoughts exactly. Come to have fun. There are also plenty of fishing spots close by. The Peake and Coke are just a stone's throw away. And OC isn't that far away either. I plan on being there more for the get together than for the fishing, but don't you guys slack off. I still plan on catching the biggest fish!


----------



## cocoflea

I know I will be meeting all of you for the first time and I hope I don't seem rude, but I hope most of the socializing will be while we are fishing and I hope we all will be catching our share of fish.


----------



## fishbait

The spot where we are planning to set up is right next to the beach, so there should be plenty of opportunities for both. I don't know how many fish are going to be caught during mid day, but closer to dawn and dusk should be good. Plan on starting early if you are looking for the best spots/fishing action. I'm going to PM you my spot since you are coming from so far away.


----------



## squalus

OK guys - first bluefish caught wins a Glass Minnow from me!

_are bluefish around in April???_


----------



## fishbait

squalus said:


> OK guys - first bluefish caught wins a Glass Minnow from me!
> 
> _are bluefish around in April???_


Not likely to be there yet.


----------



## cocoflea

BTW Am I coming the farthest? according to google maps it 245 mi – about 4 hours 26 mins from my front door


----------



## fishbait

cocoflea said:


> BTW Am I coming the farthest? according to google maps it 245 mi – about 4 hours 26 mins from my front door


I think so. No one else is coming from further AFAIK.


----------



## squalus

*For First Bluefish caught at Spring Fling*



fishbait said:


> Not likely to be there yet.


It's OK - offer still stands - First Bluefish, regardless of size, gets a *jen-u-whine* Shore Lure Company Glass Minnow - 2 oz. Pink & Green color. Deadly for Blues and Spanish Mackerel in the Hatteras surf, but will probably work well on other species around Chesapeake Bay and AI.

Click on the attached thumbnail for a larger pic.

Good luck guys!!!


----------



## fingersandclaws

fishbait said:


> I'm going to PM you my spot since you are coming from so far away.



Don't fall for it CocoaFlea!!!! LOL  FB is a good guy, he'll put you on his money spot


----------



## Kwesi W.

I like that lure... do you make them?




squalus said:


> It's OK - offer still stands - First Bluefish, regardless of size, gets a *jen-u-whine* Shore Lure Company Glass Minnow - 2 oz. Pink & Green color. Deadly for Blues and Spanish Mackerel in the Hatteras surf, but will probably work well on other species around Chesapeake Bay and AI.
> 
> Click on the attached thumbnail for a larger pic.
> 
> Good luck guys!!!


----------



## squalus

kmw21230 said:


> I like that lure... do you make them?


I wish I could take credit for making them, but no. I buy them when I'm in Hatteras. The one I'm giving away as the prize is an unused one I have in my collection of ammo... 

I'm thinking of attempting to make some. Free time is not something I have with my work commute and family obligations. It's easier to pick them up at one of the tackle shops on Hatteras when I'm down there.


----------



## chump

squalus said:


> I wish I could take credit for making them, but no. I buy them when I'm in Hatteras. The one I'm giving away as the prize is an unused one I have in my collection of ammo...
> 
> I'm thinking of attempting to make some. Free time is not something I have with my work commute and family obligations. It's easier to pick them up at one of the tackle shops on Hatteras when I'm down there.


Hey Squalus,

If no one catches a blue, I'm willing to buy it from you. Or we can talk about a trade. As most of the guys will tell you, I love me some bluefish action on light tackle.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## chump

Hey Fishbait and Tuna,

Don't forget from my first reply that I want a dozen of bloodies as well, if it's still ok. Good for some bait catching. Hehehe.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## squalus

chump said:


> Hey Squalus,
> 
> If no one catches a blue, I'm willing to buy it from you. Or we can talk about a trade. As most of the guys will tell you, I love me some bluefish action on light tackle.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chump


Sure! We can talk at the Fling.


----------



## chump

squalus said:


> Sure! We can talk at the Fling.


Awesome!! Looking forward to it. 

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## fishbait

At least we won't have any of this happening! 










I think that horse ate cleaner than Shooter did. But when he tried to take a sip of Shooter's beer, that's when things got ugly..... And if you seen Shooter before, I mean uuuugly!


----------



## BubbaBlue

chump said:


> Hey Squalus,
> 
> If no one catches a blue, I'm willing to buy it from you. Or we can talk about a trade. As most of the guys will tell you, I love me some bluefish action on light tackle.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chump





squalus said:


> Sure! We can talk at the Fling.


You guys might as well make that deal now. Ain't no way in h*ll is anybody gonna catch a blue this far up the bay in April. 
.


----------



## chump

BubbaBlue said:


> You guys might as well make that deal now. Ain't no way in h*ll is anybody gonna catch a blue this far up the bay in April.
> .


I figured that I get the first "dibs" or "I'll take it" out there.


----------



## cocoflea

OK beside Stripers what else might we catch at that time of year and should we be targeting more than one type of fish?


----------



## fishbait

chump said:


> I figured that I get the first "dibs" or "I'll take it" out there.


Way to be chumpy 1.3! Didn't I just PM you the "dibs" etiquette rules to you last night!  Better read that one again.....


----------



## fishbait

cocoflea said:


> OK beside Stripers what else might we catch at that time of year and should we be targeting more than one type of fish?


White perch should be running through. That's about it.


----------



## squalus

BubbaBlue said:


> You guys might as well make that deal now. Ain't no way in h*ll is anybody gonna catch a blue this far up the bay in April.
> .





chump said:


> I figured that I get the first "dibs" or "I'll take it" out there.


LMAO! I didn't know this was the _Marketplace_!

Sounds like you'll be ending up with a new Glass Minnow chump! 

But let's see if anyone does catch one - ya never know (besides, I have extras with me, too )


----------



## cocoflea

Maybe I'm asking too many questions but what bait stealers or trash fish will we have to deal with?


----------



## cygnus-x1

cocoflea said:


> Maybe I'm asking too many questions but what bait stealers or trash fish will we have to deal with?


This far up the bay there are few resident fish. There are White Perch, Catfish, and Stripers and that is about it. When the waters warm the migratory fish will invade but that will not be until late April to early May at the very earliest. With the rainfall amounts still being down a catfish is not highly probable but still a possibility.

I would say you would have a much better chance of catching a COW than you would a croaker on April 12th.


----------



## fingersandclaws

Don't think any of the trash fish will be there around then . . . depends on what you consider white perch


----------



## cocoflea

Nope never caught a White Perch so that wouldn't be a trash fish I was talking Sea robins, Bergalls Dog fish and the likes. I know some people don't think of them as trash fish so I'm sorry if I offended anyone


----------



## Kwesi W.

You guys can Paypal me my money now if you want!!!!


----------



## cygnus-x1

kmw21230 said:


> You guys can Paypal me my money now if you want!!!!


There is a fine line between confidence and sticking your foot in your mouth. Just make sure you wash the fish guts off of your boots. I wouldn't want you to get sick or anything.


----------



## SeaSalt

I could just see all you guys with high end rod and reels casting over where the fish are. I've seen a man with 7' bass rod hooked into a cow before there at the point.... 

"Secure the point!"


----------



## Kwesi W.

*Fishing Swagger*

It's a difference between putting your foot and your mouth, and knowing the future..  If you guys don't like CHIt talking stop reading my post. This is what I do!




cygnus-x1 said:


> There is a fine line between confidence and sticking your foot in your mouth. Just make sure you wash the fish guts off of your boots. I wouldn't want you to get sick or anything.


----------



## Kwesi W.

I'm not sure who you're referring to, but I will cast one just far enough to get my money!!!




SeaSalt said:


> I could just see all you guys with high end rod and reels casting over where the fish are. I've seen a man with 7' bass rod hooked into a cow before there at the point....
> 
> "Secure the point!"


----------



## squalus

kmw - you sound like tough competition


----------



## Kwesi W.

At the end of the day someone (ME) will have a year's worth of bragging rights... Some people don't get into the trash talking, and I respect that. I LOVE to run my mouth, and until someone (during Spring Fling) beats me I will continue to say i'm going to win...




squalus said:


> kmw - you sound like tough competition


----------



## squalus

Guess we'll have to see what happens...


----------



## chump

fingersandclaws said:


> Don't think any of the trash fish will be there around then . . . depends on what you consider white perch


Live bait?


----------



## Centralpafish

TunaFish, like I've said I'll take 3 dozen for Squalus and I. Are you set up for Pay Pal? Please PM me with prefered method of payment.

Want to make sure I have the chance to catch that fish, you know that one fish that you dream about, plan for and hope to catch one day. And then there's that 9# flounder the guy next to you caught, thought it was a small ray at first.

Look forward to fishing/socializing with you folks. It'll be my 1st time to this spot and it ain't that far from home, so there should be a next time. Now that I have the bait situation has been taken care of, thanks to TunaFish, I'm wondering about the chow. How can I help? Philly Jack


----------



## Centralpafish

kmw-zip code, don't worry I'll be there. I'm glad you're willing to put my $ in your pay pal account to send me. Don't forget, no 2nd party checks. 

Don't forget Squalus is tying up some secret weapons. Philly Jack


----------



## Kwesi W.

LOL! this is getting good....

I live for this..




Philly Jack said:


> kmw-zip code, don't worry I'll be there. I'm glad you're willing to put my $ in your pay pal account to send me. Don't forget, no 2nd party checks.
> 
> Don't forget Squalus is tying up some secret weapons. Philly Jack


----------



## squalus

LOL wouldn't it be something if us "inland newbies" caught the bigget COW? I'm still thinking having never caught a striper I got beginner's luck on my side.


----------



## EugeneChoe

losers talk the talk, winners walk the walk. man kwasi you sure talk alot

cocoflea - wbb is infamous for social fishing (it even says it in their sig) haha you wont be able to concentrate from all the laughing from random stories and chet talkin. this will be a good time, i know or have met most everyone on that list and they are all great people. 

oh this is gonna be fun




kmw21230 said:


> At the end of the day someone (ME) will have a year's worth of bragging rights... Some people don't get into the trash talking, and I respect that. I LOVE to run my mouth, and until someone (during Spring Fling) beats me I will continue to say i'm going to win...


----------



## fingersandclaws

Hey KMW, let's have a little side bet just between the 2 of us:

If i catch the biggest striper just between you and me you have to get rid of that silly sig line about you being some sort of fish master. You decide what you want if you win. opcorn:


----------



## Kwesi W.

Then you have the Talking Winners, that seem to piss the losers off.. :fishing:





EugeneChoe said:


> losers talk the talk, winners walk the walk. man kwasi you sure talk alot
> 
> cocoflea - wbb is infamous for social fishing (it even says it in their sig) haha you wont be able to concentrate from all the laughing from random stories and chet talkin. this will be a good time, i know or have met most everyone on that list and they are all great people.
> 
> oh this is gonna be fun


----------



## Kwesi W.

I discounted meal for me and Ms. Walker at your fine establishment. Let's say 50% off.. Deal?





fingersandclaws said:


> Hey KMW, let's have a little side bet just between the 2 of us:
> 
> If i catch the biggest striper just between you and me you have to get rid of that silly sig line about you being some sort of fish master. You decide what you want if you win. opcorn:


----------



## squalus

FNC PM me with info about your restaurant...


----------



## fingersandclaws

I'll give you 25% off the entire check. 

And Eugene, why you playin' like you know me . . . you don't know this cragy Korean!!!!!  LOL I'm gettin' psyched to show you how to catch something other than saltwater carp!!!!


----------



## Kwesi W.

Cheap A$$!!! 25% will have to do...



fingersandclaws said:


> I'll give you 25% off the entire check.
> 
> And Eugene, why you playin' like you know me . . . you don't know this cragy Korean!!!!!  LOL I'm gettin' psyched to show you how to catch something other than saltwater carp!!!!


----------



## EugeneChoe

i do know that your a crazy a$$ korean ah juh shee (old man)
i hope you show me how to catch a fish or two, cuz the rest of the wbb tell me all you can catch is the smell of a skunk, hyung



fingersandclaws said:


> I'll give you 25% off the entire check.
> 
> And Eugene, why you playin' like you know me . . . you don't know this cragy Korean!!!!!  LOL I'm gettin' psyched to show you how to catch something other than saltwater carp!!!!


----------



## Centralpafish

kmw21230 and fingers, you seem to be forgetting about us PA boys. Big pot goes to us! Not talkin' chit, beginners luck is all ! Philly Jack


----------



## EugeneChoe

actually i could be mistaken but i think kmw caught a nice fish last year...


----------



## EugeneChoe

hey if i win can i get a free all you can eat crab feast for free



fingersandclaws said:


> I'll give you 25% off the entire check.
> 
> And Eugene, why you playin' like you know me . . . you don't know this cragy Korean!!!!!  LOL I'm gettin' psyched to show you how to catch something other than saltwater carp!!!!


----------



## fishbait

Who started all this non-sense. I know where all you guys are gonna get bloods from and I'm gonna pee in each and every one of your zip lock bags and tell you it's Gulp juice! 
Tuna, we'll split the winnings after I catch the only fish at spring fling!


----------



## Kwesi W.

you are right my young buddy! This year I need to catch 5 that size.. LOL



EugeneChoe said:


> actually i could be mistaken but i think kmw caught a nice fish last year...


----------



## surfchunker

*one striper*

and he had to pay somebody to clean it for him ...... 

FnC ....... I think if he gets skunked he should have to bait our hooks for us so we can call him what he truely is The Master Baiter


----------



## Kwesi W.

You damn right! I didn't want to mess that baby up.. Now I have my electric Fillet knife...


I see how it is now.. Pick on the Fish Master!

Hey Bruce make sure you get that Road Kill BBQ ready! I head you Mountain Men love that fresh RoaD kILL.... lol














surfchunker said:


> and he had to pay somebody to clean it for him ......
> 
> FnC ....... I think if he gets skunked he should have to bait our hooks for us so we can call him what he truely is The Master Baiter


----------



## Kwesi W.

btw it wasn't my only keeper of the season.. LOL




surfchunker said:


> and he had to pay somebody to clean it for him ......
> 
> FnC ....... I think if he gets skunked he should have to bait our hooks for us so we can call him what he truely is The Master Baiter


----------



## fishbait

I got two words for ya'll: Zing Pow!

That ain't Chinese neither!


----------



## fishbait

Knot tying lessons will begin promptly at 10:05am. K, I expect to see you in the front row!


----------



## EugeneChoe

kmw21230 said:


> you are right my young buddy! This year I need to catch 5 that size.. LOL


picture


----------



## squalus

kmw21230 said:


> Now I have my electric Fillet knife...


I hope you're bringing a really LONG extension cord for that thing!!


----------



## cocoflea

One thing I looking forward to also see is the long casting I hope to learn a thing or two


----------



## cygnus-x1

If the fling is half as much fun as all this chit talking in this thread I am going to be sorry I didn't come.


----------



## squalus

cygnus-x1 said:


> If the fling is half as much fun as all this chit talking in this thread I am going to be sorry I didn't come.


LMAO!!! 

(p.s. - sent you an email - not fishing related)


----------



## 1obxnut

There seems to be a lot of smack talkin' going on...and regarding SideShowBob's (I mean Kwesi's ) "big bass" pool, are we limited to 1 or 2 rods? judging from the list of peeps showing up..are we gonna have enough room on the beach?



cocoflea said:


> One thing I looking forward to also see is the long casting I hope to learn a thing or two


Are you serious? from who? J/K


----------



## fishinmama

wow! you guys are all 'talking the talk' - wish i could be there to show you how it's done
quite the lineup of peeps! why no hengtsthomas - was he left out to keep the playing (fishing) field even?

just kidding - good luck to you all:fishing:


----------



## surfchunker

*1obxnut*

my thoughts exactly .. I was there last year at the same time (week before on a Tuesday) and you would have been luck to squeeze in just a couple more people let alone 50 more on a weekend .... it is just one little stretch of sand/gravel ..... 

Side show ..... you flat landers seemed to like the road kill too ..... already tenderizied too ....


----------



## cygnus-x1

fishinmama said:


> wow! you guys are all 'talking the talk' - wish i could be there to show you how it's done
> quite the lineup of peeps! why no hengtsthomas - was he left out to keep the playing (fishing) field even?
> 
> just kidding - good luck to you all:fishing:


If we invite Tom then we are just giving the pool money to him ... even if we restrict him to using a hand line and old pop top he'd still land the biggest Striper.  

My suspicion is he will be going after spawners in his neck of the woods which are actually keepers that time of year if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Kwesi W.

I know to a small group of you on this board Tom is a Fishing God, but I like my chances. No knock on Tom, but let's not forget he puts his pants on one leg at a time like the rest of us.




cygnus-x1 said:


> If we invite Tom then we are just giving the pool money to him ... even if we restrict him to using a hand line and old pop top he'd still land the biggest Striper.
> 
> My suspicion is he will be going after spawners in his neck of the woods which are actually keepers that time of year if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Kwesi W.

fishbait said:


> Knot tying lessons will begin promptly at 10:05am. K, I expect to see you in the front row!



You can have the fancy knots... While you're mastering the Art of knot tying I'll be collecting my money from your MO CO WBB ballars!


----------



## EugeneChoe

less talk more show. flash that pic for them k


----------



## squalus

kmw21230 said:


> I know to a small group of you on this board Tom is a Fishing God, but I like my chances. No knock on Tom, but let's not forget he puts his pants on one leg at a time like the rest of us.


Yup he probably does, but you have to hand it to him - he knows his stuff. 

Not only does he know the fish, he knows the water, the right lures for the time of year and conditions, and he catches what he's targeting. There's no denying his prowess as a fisherman.

I don't know if folks revere him as a fishing "god" but there is a very healthy respect for him and his fish catching abilities by more than just a few...

The really nice thing about him is that he doesn't keep all he knows to himself - he willingly shares it all with others. That's the sign of a real fisherman and a gentleman!


----------



## Kwesi W.

You're 100% right! He has showed me a couple tips before. He's always looking to help out a freindly face. With that being said just bc he may show up doesn't mean Chit! I still like my chances.. 




squalus said:


> Yup he probably does, but you have to hand it to him - he knows his stuff.
> 
> Not only does he know the fish, he knows the water, the right lures for the time of year and conditions, and he catches what he's targeting. There's no denying his prowess as a fisherman.
> 
> I don't know if folks revere him as a fishing "god" but there is a very healthy respect for him and his fish catching abilities by more than just a few...
> 
> The really nice thing about him is that he doesn't keep all he knows to himself - he willingly shares it all with others. That's the sign of a real fisherman and a gentleman!


----------



## Kwesi W.

No need to.. It's 2008 and only fish caught from this point on count... so right now my grand total is ZERO! 



EugeneChoe said:


> less talk more show. flash that pic for them k


----------



## Lipyourown

I'm in on the $10.00. Someone already mentioned and I agree: we should limit the bettors (or everyone) to 2 lines in the water or the place will be an unfishable zoo. I know all I need is 1 rod and 1 piece of bait, probable 1 cast and be done by 10:30


----------



## squalus

I am so amazed at the confidence level of the participants this year...


----------



## 1obxnut

fishinmama said:


> wow! you guys are all 'talking the talk' - wish i could be there to show you how it's done
> quite the lineup of peeps! why no hengtsthomas - was he left out to keep the playing (fishing) field even?
> 
> just kidding - good luck to you all:fishing:


'Mama..I think you should be here to keep the boys in check..  opcorn:


----------



## squalus

1obxnut said:


> 'Mama..I think you should be here to keep the boys in check..  opcorn:


I agree!!!


----------



## SeaSalt

dude... too much trash around here...  we should start a separate thread for the "Spring Fling 08: Biggest Fish Pool".


----------



## squalus

yep - or *Spring Fling 08: Braggers welcome!!!*


----------



## cocoflea

So for the pool is it agreed that if your in you only have two lines in just so I know how much gear I should bring and I know I will be the long shot but I have to get in I might get lucky


----------



## fishbait

Yeah, let's make it official. 2 rod max for the pool.


----------



## Kwesi W.

The contest is named after me ( FishMaster Spring Fling Contest) LOL, but Fishbait has done most of the thinking behind it. So far his rules sound pretty Good. Nothing is in stone yet...




cocoflea said:


> So for the pool is it agreed that if your in you only have two lines in just so I know how much gear I should bring and I know I will be the long shot but I have to get in I might get lucky


----------



## Kwesi W.

I guess I spoke too late..


----------



## reel dem in

what do you have todo to sign up


----------



## squalus

reel dem in said:


> what do you have todo to sign up


Just say you are going to be there.

fishbait will pick up on it and add you to the list.


----------



## reel dem in

thanks ill be there


----------



## Kwesi W.

Reel, you'll have a good time..



reel dem in said:


> thanks ill be there


----------



## reel dem in

Sounds like it. But don't laugh at my gear


----------



## Shooter

As soon as I get my back under control and not looking threw this drug induced haze I will get in on this mess if nothing but to play REF. 
And if I am lucky I will drag along my pet GoriLLA (AKA Catman32) but if he is only allowed 2 rods he may go nuts 
Is there anywhere for me to use my Camper on my truck?
*off to bed the meds are starting to work*


----------



## fingersandclaws

Sorry to hear that your back is still a mess Shooter. If your talkin' about campin' . . . I bet you could get away with parkin' it at the boat launch. Tons and tons of parking. Don't know if there are camp grounds in the park, maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## Kwesi W.

reel dem in said:


> Sounds like it. But don't laugh at my gear


It's not the gear it's the skill... You'll be fine..


----------



## fishbait

Shooter said:


> As soon as I get my back under control and not looking threw this drug induced haze I will get in on this mess if nothing but to play REF.
> And if I am lucky I will drag along my pet GoriLLA (AKA Catman32) but if he is only allowed 2 rods he may go nuts
> Is there anywhere for me to use my Camper on my truck?
> *off to bed the meds are starting to work*


Gave em a call this morning. They say as long as you are actively fishing, you can be in the park 24hrs. but they don't allow camping or sleeping in vehicles. The closest campground would be about 15 minutes away. Here's their info:

Capitol KOA
768 Cecil Ave. N 
Millersville, MD 21108 
Local Phone: (410) 923-2771 
Toll Free: (800) 562-0248 
Fax: (410) 923-3709 

http://www.capitolkoa.com/


----------



## Mark G

Shooter said:


> As soon as I get my back under control and not looking threw this drug induced haze I will get in on this mess if nothing but to play REF.
> And if I am lucky I will drag along my pet GoriLLA (AKA Catman32) but if he is only allowed 2 rods he may go nuts
> Is there anywhere for me to use my Camper on my truck?
> *off to bed the meds are starting to work*



HMM, might just need to get in on this- I'm guessing one more to help represent the VA side of things would be OK?

2 rods eh ? recommendations for gear? meaning how much weight do I need to toss ?

Blood worms and 6/0 circle hooks ? Man this is gonna be different than chunking bunker hatteras style.

Good to learn new techniques.

Looking forward to it- so sign me up- BTW I can bring BW, but if needed to go in on another flat just let me know, I'll take a dozen or two if it helps out.


----------



## cocoflea

this is new to me too and I don't care if I do get the biggest I just want to meet new friends and catch fish


----------



## squalus

Surf Cat said:


> HMM, might just need to get in on this- I'm guessing one more to help represent the VA side of things would be OK?
> 
> 2 rods eh ? recommendations for gear? meaning how much weight do I need to toss ?


Cool! Another one joins the fray.

I think I read earlier that you'll need 5/0 or 6/0 circles on 16-20" leaders, or maybe a double drop rig, 6-8 oz. of lead, and bloodworms.

Haven't used bloodworms myself since I was a kid visiting my uncle on Long Island, so it will _almost _be new to me again... 

I'm looking forward to meeting a whole bunch of folks, and catching my first striper.


----------



## Mark G

squalus said:


> Cool! Another one joins the fray.
> 
> I think I read earlier that you'll need 5/0 or 6/0 circles on 16-20" leaders, or maybe a double drop rig, 6-8 oz. of lead, and bloodworms.
> 
> Haven't used bloodworms myself since I was a kid visiting my uncle on Long Island, so it will _almost _be new to me again...
> 
> I'm looking forward to meeting a whole bunch of folks, and catching my first striper.



Well, have used BW for spot fishing on small hooks and what not, just never thought to try putting one on a big ol circle hook for stripers- should be interesting.... not sure why they would prefer a skinny ol worm to a nice fresh bloody chunk of bait, but hey, when in Rome... 



:fishing:


----------



## 1obxnut

Surf Cat said:


> HMM, might just need to get in on this- I'm guessing one more to help represent the VA side of things would be OK?


DOH!!..please don't let this be a PA vs MD vs DE vs VA vs NC vs WV thing!


----------



## fishbait

1obxnut said:


> DOH!!..please don't let this be a PA vs MD vs DE vs VA vs NC vs WV thing!


Don't leave out the Connecticut Contingent! That's what Coco stands for, right?


----------



## squalus

1obxnut said:


> DOH!!..please don't let this be a PA vs MD vs DE vs VA vs NC vs WV thing!


LMAO!!


----------



## cocoflea

Yes even though I'm fishing in new waters I'm going to do what I can to represent


----------



## Kwesi W.

Don't let the CHIT talking fool you.. We all have the same chances to catch fish.. This time last year I was there 6-8 hours and didn't catch Chit... While Otter, GreenCart, ect pull in fish one after another. All where between 26-35inches..



cocoflea said:


> Yes even though I'm fishing in new waters I'm going to do what I can to represent


----------



## Centralpafish

Coco, Ive never fished these waters either. For me a lot of the experience is planning to catch a fish, finding out all I can about the area, past history, water temps, wind direction-all that stuff. In this kind of "event" I try to determine who my pool competion is gonna be and see if if they tip their hand. 
Finally I try to figure out who I want to fish near to have some fun, someone who has been there before and not stingy with the advise. If at all possible I'd like to fish next to kmw21230, seems to know his chit and I'd be willing to share. Also he and I seem to be brothers under the skin, someone I'd help out, 'cause I know he'd do the same. I know he can run his gums but he's one of the many people I hope to meet at this event and fish with again and again.
Cocoflea, I can't help but notice that you're comming in from CT for this event. Don't know what your plans are but Squalus and I heading to OBX right after this Spring Fling. If you'd like to join us let me know. Seems like a long drive for a one day event. Squalus and I have already made arrangements for accomodations but we might be able to steer you in the right direction if you'd like to join us in our trip to OBX. Philly Jack


----------



## EugeneChoe

hehe


Philly Jack said:


> Finally I try to figure out who I want to fish near to have some fun, someone who has been there before and not stingy with the advise. If at all possible I'd like to fish next to kmw21230, seems to know his chit and I'd be willing to share. Also he and I seem to be brothers under the skin, someone I'd help out, 'cause I know he'd do the same. I know he can run his gums but he's one of the many people I hope to meet at this event and fish with again and again.
> Jack


----------



## Kwesi W.

I can run my mouth! LOL I'm no expert on SPSP, but I'll be glad to tell you the little I know. There are a lot of guys on here that have taught me tons of stuff.... After you get past our HUGE EGO's most of the guys on here will help you out. LOL....


Did I miss the Joke...



Philly Jack said:


> Coco, Ive never fished these waters either. For me a lot of the experience is planning to catch a fish, finding out all I can about the area, past history, water temps, wind direction-all that stuff. In this kind of "event" I try to determine who my pool competion is gonna be and see if if they tip their hand.
> Finally I try to figure out who I want to fish near to have some fun, someone who has been there before and not stingy with the advise. If at all possible I'd like to fish next to kmw21230, seems to know his chit and I'd be willing to share. Also he and I seem to be brothers under the skin, someone I'd help out, 'cause I know he'd do the same. I know he can run his gums but he's one of the many people I hope to meet at this event and fish with again and again.
> Cocoflea, I can't help but notice that you're comming in from CT for this event. Don't know what your plans are but Squalus and I heading to OBX right after this Spring Fling. If you'd like to join us let me know. Seems like a long drive for a one day event. Squalus and I have already made arrangements for accomodations but we might be able to steer you in the right direction if you'd like to join us in our trip to OBX. Philly Jack


----------



## surfchunker

*Spsp*

I've only fished it once and that was last year a weekand a half earlier than this trip ...

It was the Mrs and my first trip fishing the big Chessy and we caught several fish ..... stripers 15" to 20" ... it's really pretty simple ... thread a blood worm on a 6 circle hook and let a little dangle off the end of the hook on a double bottom rig ... min weight will be 3 oz and it could be alot more according to how fast the current is running ...... fish with a loose drag and wait for a hit ... 

Surfcat ... for some reason they are on their spawn run and really not eating ... but they will hit the bloodworms .... guess they don't want or have the room for a big meal .....

Anglers bait shop is about a mile before you get to SPSP ... alot of guys call it straglers cause the bait isn't always very good ... but early in the season they seem to be ok ......

the area is sand/pea gravel with lots of snag monsters = bring lots of hooks, sinkers and rigs ... you can spike a rod there also ... from the parking area to the water is several hundred yards .... and the restrooms are close by too ...


----------



## surfchunker

*Pic of S P S P*

here is an aerial pic of the Park


----------



## fingersandclaws

Philly Jack said:


> Coco, Ive never fished these waters either. For me a lot of the experience is planning to catch a fish, finding out all I can about the area, past history, water temps, wind direction-all that stuff. In this kind of "event" I try to determine who my pool competion is gonna be and see if if they tip their hand.
> Finally I try to figure out who I want to fish near to have some fun, someone who has been there before and not stingy with the advise. If at all possible I'd like to fish next to *kmw21230, seems to know his chit *and I'd be willing to share. Also he and I seem to be brothers under the skin, someone I'd help out, 'cause I know he'd do the same. I know he can run his gums but he's one of the many people I hope to meet at this event and fish with again and again.
> Cocoflea, I can't help but notice that you're comming in from CT for this event. Don't know what your plans are but Squalus and I heading to OBX right after this Spring Fling. If you'd like to join us let me know. Seems like a long drive for a one day event. Squalus and I have already made arrangements for accomodations but we might be able to steer you in the right direction if you'd like to join us in our trip to OBX. Philly Jack



Hahahahaha LOL ROFL opcorn:


----------



## Centralpafish

surfchunker said:


> I've only fished it once and that was last year a weekand a half earlier than this trip ...
> 
> It was the Mrs and my first trip fishing the big Chessy and we caught several fish ..... stripers 15" to 20" ... it's really pretty simple ... thread a blood worm on a 6 circle hook and let a little dangle off the end of the hook on a double bottom rig ... min weight will be 3 oz and it could be alot more according to how fast the current is running ...... fish with a loose drag and wait for a hit ...
> 
> Surfcat ... for some reason they are on their spawn run and really not eating ... but they will hit the bloodworms .... guess they don't want or have the room for a big meal .....
> 
> Anglers bait shop is about a mile before you get to SPSP ... alot of guys call it straglers cause the bait isn't always very good ... but early in the season they seem to be ok ......
> 
> the area is sand/pea gravel with lots of snag monsters = bring lots of hooks, sinkers and rigs ... you can spike a rod there also ... from the parking area to the water is several hundred yards .... and the restrooms are close by too ...


IT'S HOW FAR FROM THE PARKING LOT ??? Is there a spot to drop off the gear closer and then park the truck? Is there any handicapped parking? I guess I'll have to break out the old cane to get from the lot to the shore. The main reason I bought my truch is because I couldn't do the walkovers anymore. We'll see, we'll see. Philly Jack


----------



## fishbait

Philly Jack said:


> IT'S HOW FAR FROM THE PARKING LOT ??? Is there a spot to drop off the gear closer and then park the truck? Is there any handicapped parking? I guess I'll have to break out the old cane to get from the lot to the shore. The main reason I bought my truch is because I couldn't do the walkovers anymore. We'll see, we'll see. Philly Jack


The distance will depend on how far down the beach you want to walk, but just getting to the water isn't too bad. There are no dunes to walk over and half the distance is just flat grass. The beach itself is less than a 100 yds wide.


----------



## BubbaBlue

Philly Jack said:


> Is there a spot to drop off the gear closer and then park the truck?


No.




Philly Jack said:


> Is there any handicapped parking?


Yes.




Philly Jack said:


> I guess I'll have to break out the old cane to get from the lot to the shore.


I'll have my Fish n Mate there if you need to borrow it to hump your stuff. 




Philly Jack said:


> IT'S HOW FAR FROM THE PARKING LOT ???




Bout this far:


----------



## BAYFISHER

*Feels Good!*










Not too many dayz when you can feel this good!

I do declare that this was the best day of my life, but in the declining years ahead, I am hoping to hookup (pic or no pic) with another sister of mother earths creation such as that pictured.:fishing:

cleanup day, skunk or no skunk, to stand amongst the masses with one goal in mind, will go through with endless memories with time.opcorn:

btw guys: WHERES THE BEEF? ANYONE GOT LIST? WHICH HAPPY CAMPERS WILL BE ATTENDING? EVEN A PM WILL HELP ME.

Leonard


----------



## Kwesi W.

Very Nice! I hope to get one in the high 30's this year..


----------



## ReelinRod

I'll be coming down too . . . probably with my son too.


----------



## Kwesi W.

Sgt_Slough said:


> I'll be coming down too . . . probably with my son too.



Glad to hear you'll make it..


----------



## fishbait

Here is what we have so far. Let me know if I left anything out.

*Date:* Saturday, April 12, 2008
*Location:* Sandy Point State Park at "The Point". Take exit 32 off of Rt. 50.
Sandy Point State Park
1100 East College Parkway
Annapolis, MD 21401
(410)974-2149
*Time:* 10:00 am. Show up early if you want a good fishin spot, but the BBQ grill will be fired up at around 10.
*Admission:* - In Season (Weekends/Holidays)
$3.00 per Vehicle 
IIRC, there will be a machine that takes dollar bills if you get there before the attendant arrives, so you will need exact change if you plan to get there real early.
*Food:* Another thread will be started when we get closer to the date.
*Licenses:* Maryland residents need a Bay Sport License. VA residents have reciprocity with their own saltwater license. All others need a non-resident bay sport license. You can get one online here: Maryland Fishing Licences
*Local Hotels:* 
http://www.qualityinn.com/ires/en-us/html/HotelInfo?hotel=MD179&promo=gglocal
http://www.comfortinn.com/ires/en-us/html/HotelInfo?hotel=MD053&promo=gglocal
http://www.super8.com/Super8/control/Booking/property_info?propertyId=08263&brandInfo=SE

*Tentative list of Attendees:*
fishbait *(WBB)*
HuskyMD *(WBB)*
1obxnut
Genghis
SeaSalt + SeaSalt Jr
BubbaBlue
Huntsman *(WBB)*
Fingersandclaws *(WBB)*
EDMBoarder
JCreamer
Squalus (formerly NEIV164Owl)
ffemtreed
Side Show Bob (aka KMW21230)
cocoflea
Andre
*RuddeDogg
Sandflea*
stupidjet
papership
dumb_as_Rock
EugeneChoe *(A/C)*
surfchunker
bro
bloodworm
Openboat + family
PhillyJack
Woodfish
*Shooter*
French *(WBB)*
BAYFISHER
lipyanker + family
GhostCrab+Jr. *(WBB)*
Rockfish1 + bud
Conway
Fishbucket
Chump *(WBB)*
reel_dem_in
Surf Cat
Sgt Slough + son

*Tunafish's Bloodworm List:* Payment can be made at the spring fling.
Surfchunker (2 dozen) (out of town priority)
Fingersandclaws (1 dozen)
squalus/Philly Jack (3 dozen) (out of town priority)
fishbait (1 dozen)
Seasalt (2 dozen)
EDMboarder (2 dozen)
Side Show Bob (2 dozen)
Eugene Choe (2 dozen)
Chump (1 dozen)
Ghengis (2 dozen)
Openboat (2 dozen)

OK, that's a total of 19 dozen. Any more will need to be from a second flat. So if you want them, sign up here, but unless it reaches a full second flat, then you'll have to buy them at the $/dozen price. All purchases for this second set of bloods will be due prior to the purchase being made.

Additional Bloods:
Cocoflea (2 dozen)
BubbaBlue (1 dozen)
Surf Cat (1 dozen)

*KMW21230's big fish pool rules:*
- $10 entry
- Longest fish takes all
- Stripers only
- In the event of two fish the same length, the pot will be split
- Only the fish caught between the hours of 10am and 4pm from shore count.
- 2 rods per person.

*Squalus Bluefish contest:* First Bluefish, regardless of size, gets a _*jen-u-whine*_ Shore Lure Company Glass Minnow - 2 oz. Pink & Green color.

Looks like it's gonna be big this year! The date is now fixed for the 12th. There will be no changing of the date.


----------



## Kwesi W.

everything seems like it's going to be a good time.. I hope we can put our differences aside and allow this thing to happen. After all we are all Adults.. :fishing:


----------



## TunaFish

*Thanks for the updated list*

I've added Surf cat and BubbaBlue to my list. I did added the 2nd flat and now have *9 dozs left*.

Oh yeah, Eugene ordered 6 not 2.


----------



## 1obxnut

fishbait said:


> *KMW21230's big fish pool rules:*
> - $10 entry
> - Longest fish takes all
> - Stripers only
> *- In the event of two fish the same length, the pot will be split*- Only the fish caught between the hours of 10am and 4pm from shore count.
> - 2 rods per person.
> 
> *Squalus Bluefish contest:* First Bluefish, regardless of size, gets a _*jen-u-whine*_ Shore Lure Company Glass Minnow - 2 oz. Pink & Green color.
> 
> Looks like it's gonna be big this year! The date is now fixed for the 12th. There will be no changing of the date.



I say that the FIRST RECORDED fish (of the two) gets the pot. That's how its always been in surf tournments.


----------



## fishbait

TunaFish said:


> I've added Surf cat and BubbaBlue to my list. I did added the 2nd flat and now have *9 dozs left*.
> 
> Oh yeah, Eugene ordered 6 not 2.


6 Dozen!  What's he doin'? Fishin' for perch! I'll be doing that too.


----------



## dingbat

> Admission: - In Season (Weekends/Holidays)
> $3.00 per Vehicle
> IIRC, there will be a machine that takes dollar bills if you get there before the attendant arrives, so you will need exact change if you plan to get there real early.



The $3 admission charge is only valid before the attendent arrives at 6 am and they are prompt. After that your looking at $5.00 per person Maryland residents and $6.00 per person non-Maryland residents


----------



## fishbait

1obxnut said:


> I say that the FIRST RECORDED fish (of the two) gets the pot. That's how its always been in surf tournments.


OK, First one (of the two) takes all! It reminds me of a bet I had with fingers last year where we said first fish wins. Well, turns out both of us hook up at the same time. So, we reel in like madmen trying to get our fish in first. At the end, Fingers yanks his rod and sends his white perch flying through the air to get it on shore and beats me out by a fraction of a second to take the prize! Good times!


----------



## cocoflea

Hey this is more of get together of friends than a tournament so I say let's split the pool


----------



## fishbait

cocoflea said:


> Hey this is more of get together of friends than a tournament so I say let's split the pool


Let's put this to a vote. Whichever option sees the most posts will become the rule.

Winner take all: 1 vote
Split the pot: 1 vote


----------



## SeaSalt

cocoflea said:


> Hey this is more of get together of friends than a tournament so I say let's split the pool


i agree, split the pool. more of a friends get together... I've never had a bad time at one of these things. I've been to Hat80's cleanups, 07' spring fling, improptu tog flings... lots of fun... 

6 dozen? Thats 72 jumbo bloods... man... is Eugene bringing his clan?


----------



## fishbait

dingbat said:


> The $3 admission charge is only valid before the attendent arrives at 6 am and they are prompt. After that your looking at $5.00 per person Maryland residents and $6.00 per person non-Maryland residents


After BubbaBlue posted the rate, I gave the park office a call to confirm the admission fee. The cost will be $3 a vehicle. The gate will be automatic and no attendant will be there until the weekend of opening day of striped bass season. Make sure to have $1 dollar bills.


----------



## squalus

yep split it.


----------



## fishinmama

i'm not attending, so my vote won't count, but i think you should split it -- after all it's friendly tourney & with the number of people you've got coming even half the pot is a pretty good take-or a third if there are 3 equal length stripers. 
seems it would keep people happier, too-imagine being the angler who "lost" by 5 minutes! you don't plan to have a measurement station set up with an official Seiko watch timer do you? 

whatever will you do with all that $$$ if no one catches a striper?!


----------



## fingersandclaws

kmw21230 said:


> everything seems like it's going to be a good time.. I hope we can put our differences aside and allow this thing to happen. After all we are all Adults.. :fishing:


Dr. Phil, what are ya talkin' about?

As far as the pot, I say *winner takes all.*


----------



## squalus

This'll be fun...opcorn:


----------



## Lipyourown

Ditto on winner takes all. May I put in a dib for 1 dozen blood worms?


----------



## TunaFish

*Sure thing.*

PM is on your way..

Okay, down to 8doz..


----------



## 1obxnut

TunaFish said:


> PM is on your way..
> 
> Okay, down to 8doz..



Peter,

Please put me down for 2 doz.

thx


----------



## TunaFish

1obxnut said:


> Peter,
> 
> Please put me down for 2 doz.
> 
> thx


Sure thing... 6 more and done!!!!


----------



## Kwesi W.

Winner take all


----------



## reel dem in

Ill take three dozen. How do I pay?


----------



## fingersandclaws

PLEASE FOLKS: for everyone who says they want bloodworms, PLEASE PLEASE make sure to find Tunafish the day of the fling (or make arrangements) and get what you ordered. He is doing this so that we can all have bait PLUS pay less than retail and paying his money up front and I don't want him to be left with any more than he wants. PLEASE folks, if ya can't make it or plans change, let the man know in advance. Thanks again Tuna!!!!


----------



## TunaFish

reel dem in said:


> Ill take three dozen. How do I pay?


Woops. I got you 2. But I'll change it for 3.

Oki doky. 

*****ALL 2 flats of BLOODS are GONE!!!!****

Oh, BTW, for those who sent their checks in, can you please tell me your board name so I know who's who? Just send me a PM.

I received 2 today and one is unidentified.

Thanks,


----------



## fishbait

fishbait said:


> Let's put this to a vote. Whichever option sees the most posts will become the rule.
> 
> Winner take all: 1 vote
> Split the pot: 1 vote


The score is now:

Winner take all: 4 vote
Split the pot: 4 vote

Dang, we need more votes.


----------



## cocoflea

if it ends up a tie flip a coin on the day of the fling


----------



## squalus

74 days to go... scheesh! 

Will someone be starting a thread about food to bring?


----------



## fishinmama

just a thought -- when each individual pays his $10 pool entry fee at said event, have a tally sheet for each to add his/her name to as to 
column # 1 -- winner take all or
column # 2 -- split the pot

that way everyone who is in the pool will have voiced his/her opinion & any who are not participating will have no say (as it should be)

and on this note.... i apologize for having said what i think in my last post on this thread as to the distribution of the pot -i should have kept my mouh shut- it's none of my business -- only those who are paying to play should be able to decide the dividends...


----------



## surfchunker

*Good Idea Fishinmomma*

what's the chance of a couple guys catching a striper exactly the same lenght down to a 16th ...* I vote not to split or ties go to weigh in


----------



## Kwesi W.

you guys know how to water down everything. Here's how I see it. It should stay Winner takes all, but if people wanna unoffically form groups let them.. In my opinion you take all the challenge out of it. If you wanted a sure thing keep your money.


----------



## fingersandclaws

surfchunker said:


> what's the chance of a couple guys catching a striper exactly the same lenght down to a 16th ...* I vote not to split or ties go to weigh in


1/16"? Shoot, I was hopin' it would be to the one MILLLLLLLIONth"  



kmw21230 said:


> you guys know how to water down everything. Here's how I see it. It should stay Winner takes all, but if people wanna unoffically form groups let them.. In my opinion you take all the challenge out of it. If you wanted a sure thing keep your money.



Now, now young buck, each has their own reasons for the way they vote, no need to be like that. Why don't you turn that frown upsidedown


----------



## Kwesi W.

last time i checked I was older than you. Is the $10 too much.... what Is that the problem..? 




fingersandclaws said:


> 1/16"? Shoot, I was hopin' it would be to the one MILLLLLLLIONth"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, now young buck, each has their own reasons for the way they vote, no need to be like that. Why don't you turn that frown upsidedown


----------



## squalus

--->


----------



## fingersandclaws

Sorry if my chad didn't get puched out all the way, but I voted winner take all.


----------



## EugeneChoe

boxing glove. someone needs to bring boxing gloves!!

i vote split that sheet.

also maybe we could all throw in $.25 to $1 in our orders for tunas trouble, not much for us and should be enough for a pack or 2 bloods for all his trouble?


----------



## Sandcrab

1st legal size Striped bass - half the pot.
Largest Striped bass - half the pot.

Sandcrab


----------



## Centralpafish

I say winner takes all! Phily Jack


----------



## TunaFish

EugeneChoe said:


> boxing glove. someone needs to bring boxing gloves!!
> 
> i vote split that sheet.
> 
> also maybe we could all throw in $.25 to $1 in our orders for tunas trouble, not much for us and should be enough for a pack or 2 bloods for all his trouble?


Appreciate the thought Eugene, ya'll don't have to. I'd rather give the proceeds to hire Vince McMahon to officiate this trash talkin, piss matching, face spitting, contest!!


----------



## squalus

OK - Let's get ready to *RRRRRRRRUUMMMMMMBLE*! opcorn:


----------



## BubbaBlue

Sandcrab said:


> *1st legal size Striped bass - half the pot.*Largest Striped bass - half the pot.
> 
> Sandcrab




Striper fishing will be C&R that weekend. None will be "legal".

.


----------



## Kwesi W.

there's should be 1 winner.. Let's not confuse this with a gentlemen's wager.. this is a put up of shut up type of bet. Enough with the added rules... I say keep it the way it is. It's not like you have to do it.



Sandcrab said:


> 1st legal size Striped bass - half the pot.
> Largest Striped bass - half the pot.
> 
> Sandcrab


----------



## fishbait

squalus said:


> 74 days to go... scheesh!
> 
> Will someone be starting a thread about food to bring?


Yeah, I'll start a thread about 3 weeks from the date, so people can be sure if they're able to come.


----------



## fishbait

Looks like winner take all has pulled ahead in the voting, so let's make that official.


----------



## Huntsman

BubbaBlue said:


> Striper fishing will be C&R that weekend. None will be "legal".
> 
> .


BB, I believe the reference is to the size limitations as specified for the upcoming trophy season, but not sure that would matter because if the biggest feesh caught is 18"... big money goes... LOL...

__________________
*Shadow Ninja*


















“If you find a path with no obstacles, 
it probably doesn't lead anywhere.” 
--Henry Wadsworth Longfellow


----------



## Huntsman

EugeneChoe said:


> wait i mustve missed a page...is there like a biggest fish pool!!
> also someone should bring boxing gloves too. sound like theres gonna be a possible rumble!!! i got money on huntsman! but im sure the odd will be like 50-1 maybe more
> 
> eugene


LOL.. Gammi.... you still crack me up... no worries KMW my glov'n days are over. I truly believe peace is in the steel... 

Not look'n good for me being able to make the trip... dates conflicting but still hoping to be there... 
__________________
*Shadow Ninja*


















“If you find a path with no obstacles, 
it probably doesn't lead anywhere.” 
--Henry Wadsworth Longfellow


----------



## jcreamer

kmw21230 said:


> you guys know how to water down everything. Here's how I see it. It should stay Winner takes all, but if people wanna unoffically form groups let them.. In my opinion you take all the challenge out of it. If you wanted a sure thing keep your money.


Does that mean u are giving your money to me? Then by all means winner take all.


----------



## jcreamer

*Huntsman*

Sorry to hear that was looking forward to seeing you. Wife was talking about support from her dulles buddies.
Seriously wish you could make it.

JC


----------



## jcreamer

*tuna*

Put me down for a couple dozen 

JC


----------



## Kwesi W.

Yeah Huntz good for me.. We both know the last thing I wanna do is box a man of your stature. Tell yoru Cheerleader to take a chill pill.. Bozo! LOL




Huntsman said:


> LOL.. Gammi.... you still crack me up... no worries KMW my glov'n days are over. I truly believe peace is in the steel...
> 
> Not look'n good for me being able to make the trip... dates conflicting but still hoping to be there...
> __________________
> *Shadow Ninja*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “If you find a path with no obstacles,
> it probably doesn't lead anywhere.”
> --Henry Wadsworth Longfellow


----------



## Kwesi W.

jcreamer said:


> Does that mean u are giving your money to me? Then by all means winner take all.


Hey the money there for the taking... The question is are you man enough to come get it..opcorn:


----------



## Kwesi W.

Damn Huntz, I was hoping i could meet you. I have heard so much about you it would have been good to put a name with the face... Maybe next time..



Huntsman said:


> LOL.. Gammi.... you still crack me up... no worries KMW my glov'n days are over. I truly believe peace is in the steel...
> 
> Not look'n good for me being able to make the trip... dates conflicting but still hoping to be there...
> __________________
> *Shadow Ninja*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “If you find a path with no obstacles,
> it probably doesn't lead anywhere.”
> --Henry Wadsworth Longfellow


----------



## squalus

hmmmm... I was thinking (oh no! not again...  )

You guys call bloodworms "bloods" for short...

I had a motorcycle accident 25 years ago that left me with a bum leg...

When I come down to the fling...

Will I be considered a "*Crip*" using "*Bloods*" for bait??? 

D'OH!!!  A little thinking is a dangerous thing!


----------



## fingersandclaws

squalus said:


> hmmmm... I was thinking (oh no! not again...  )
> 
> You guys call bloodworms "bloods" for short...
> 
> I had a motorcycle accident 25 years ago that left me with a bum leg...
> 
> When I come down to the fling...
> 
> Will I be considered a "*Crip*" using "*Bloods*" for bait???
> 
> D'OH!!!  A little thinking is a dangerous thing!



Man, that was as bad as Cygnus' jokes this morning!!!!  Not to worry though, I found it amusing but kept the giggle on the inside because I have a reputation to uphold


----------



## SeaSalt

fingersandclaws said:


> Man, that was as bad as Cygnus' jokes this morning!!!!  Not to worry though, I found it amusing but kept the giggle on the inside because I have a reputation to uphold


reputation to be skunktabulous!!!  

I got your back squalus (artist formerally known as NEIVOWL!#$!$!521#^)


----------



## squalus

Lmao!!!!!!!


----------



## murphman

Might have to give up a day on the golf course for this one.


----------



## fishinmama

LOL --squalus, formerly whateverOwl. you just may come to be called 'the man' - but check your colors bro - the crips need to be blue


----------



## OBX_Rat

So April 12 at SPSP sounds good I'll see if I can make it


----------



## shelties1

*Count me in!*

Since its on my side of the bay bridge this year, I will attend!

Look forward to meeting all you guys.


----------



## squalus

fishinmama said:


> ...check your colors bro - the crips need to be blue


Didn't know that! OOPS!

I just used RED for Bloods and the Green for Crip was to differentiate the two (emphasis).

Didn't know about colors.

_(And I hope nobody was offended - I was just making a play on words here)_


----------



## fishinmama

i was just giving ya a hard time -- no harm meant, but i do think the color is blue - your post was funny!


----------



## squalus

didn't want anyone comin' after me...


----------



## fishbait

*Update:*

Here is what we have so far. Let me know if I left anything out.

*Date:* Saturday, April 12, 2008
*Location:* Sandy Point State Park at "The Point". Take exit 32 off of Rt. 50.
Sandy Point State Park
1100 East College Parkway
Annapolis, MD 21401
(410)974-2149
*Time:* 10:00 am. Show up early if you want a good fishin spot, but the BBQ grill will be fired up at around 10.
*Admission:* - In Season (Weekends/Holidays)
$3.00 per Vehicle 
IIRC, there will be a machine that takes dollar bills if you get there before the attendant arrives, so you will need exact change if you plan to get there real early.
*Food:* Another thread will be started when we are three weeks away from the date.
*Licenses:* Maryland residents need a Bay Sport License. VA residents have reciprocity with their own saltwater license. All others need a non-resident bay sport license. You can get one online here: Maryland Fishing Licences
*Local Hotels:* 
http://www.qualityinn.com/ires/en-us/html/HotelInfo?hotel=MD179&promo=gglocal
http://www.comfortinn.com/ires/en-us/html/HotelInfo?hotel=MD053&promo=gglocal
http://www.super8.com/Super8/control/Booking/property_info?propertyId=08263&brandInfo=SE

*Tentative list of Attendees:*
fishbait *(WBB)*
HuskyMD *(WBB)*
1obxnut
Genghis
SeaSalt + SeaSalt Jr
BubbaBlue
Huntsman *(WBB)*
Fingersandclaws *(WBB)*
EDMBoarder
JCreamer
Squalus 
ffemtreed
Side Show Bob (aka KMW21230)
cocoflea
Andre
*RuddeDogg
Sandflea*
stupidjet
papership
dumb_as_Rock
EugeneChoe *(A/C)*
surfchunker
bro
bloodworm
Openboat + family
PhillyJack
Woodfish
*Shooter*
French *(WBB)*
BAYFISHER
lipyanker + family
GhostCrab+Jr. *(WBB)*
Rockfish1 + bud
Conway
Fishbucket
Chump *(WBB)*
reel_dem_in
Surf Cat
Sgt Slough + son
OBX Rat
shelties1

*Tunafish's Bloodworm List:* Payment can be made at the spring fling.
Surfchunker (2 dozen) (out of town priority)
Fingersandclaws (1 dozen)
squalus/Philly Jack (3 dozen) (out of town priority)
fishbait (1 dozen)
Seasalt (2 dozen)
EDMboarder (2 dozen)
Side Show Bob (2 dozen)
Eugene Choe (6 dozen)
Chump (1 dozen)
Ghengis (2 dozen)
Openboat (2 dozen)

Ok, a second flat was in the works and there none left. All purchases for this second set of bloods will be due prior to the purchase being made.

Additional Bloods:
Cocoflea (2 dozen)
BubbaBlue (1 dozen)
Surf Cat (1 dozen)
Lipyourown (1 dozen)
1obxnut (2 dozen)
reel dem in (3 dozen)
JCreamer (2 dozen)

*KMW21230's big fish pool rules:*
- $10 entry
- Longest fish takes all. In the event of a tie, first one caught takes all.
- Stripers only
- In the event of two fish the same length, the pot will be split
- Only the fish caught between the hours of 10am and 4pm from shore count.
- 2 rods per person.

*Squalus Bluefish contest:* First Bluefish, regardless of size, gets a _*jen-u-whine*_ Shore Lure Company Glass Minnow - 2 oz. Pink & Green color.

Looks like it's gonna be big this year! The date is now fixed for the 12th. There will be no changing of the date.


----------



## squalus

WOW! 

43 plus families - thats a big crowd!!

This is definitely goin' to be a fun day.


----------



## fishbait

A lot of people usually drop out right near the end, that's why I'm waiting on the food thread, so we don't over-buy too much food. I'm lookin' forward to seeing a lot of new faces out there!


----------



## Centralpafish

I'm looking forward to meeting all of you too. Out of the 43+ folks coming I know exactly 2, Squalus and Rockfish. Philly Jack


----------



## shelties1

fishbait said:


> Here is what we have so far. Let me know if I left anything out.
> 
> [Additional Bloods:
> Cocoflea (2 dozen)
> BubbaBlue (1 dozen)
> Surf Cat (1 dozen)
> Lipyourown (1 dozen)
> 1obxnut (2 dozen)
> reel dem in (3 dozen)
> JCreamer (2 dozen)


Ok, I could use a dozen bloods. How and who do I pay in advance?


----------



## Jamaican Fisher

*Spring Fling 2008*

Hey Guys ...put me on the list...I`ll try to make it.:fishing:


----------



## Desperado

I'm planning to attend as well.


----------



## Kwesi W.

Jamaican Fisher said:


> Hey Guys ...put me on the list...I`ll try to make it.:fishing:


Damn! Where you been?


----------



## Andre

Who's going to hold the prize money ?.....Watch out J/F coming out to play !!!!!!!


----------



## Kwesi W.

Andre said:


> Who's going to hold the cash I mean prize money ?.....Watch J/F coming out to play !!!!!!!


If JF dreams about coming to Sring Fling and winning my money. He better wake up and apologize.


----------



## squalus

*Greg's getting Shore Lure Glass Minnows...*

For some of you guys who asked about the glass minnow lures, Greg is getting them at the baitshack and they will be available to purchase via his website...



Greg's Baitshack said:


> glass minnow lures will arrive Monday or Tues..
> I will have them on web asap.
> 
> Thanks for all the ideas so far, keep'um coming. Can't do them all but will keep all suggestions in mind and I'll keep working on it.
> 
> Thanks again for everyone's suppport!!!!!
> 
> Greg


Just in case you wanted to pick some up *before *the Fling!


----------



## steve grossman

*toadfish contest*



fishbait said:


> Here is what we have so far. Let me know if I left anything out.
> 
> *Date:* Saturday, April 12, 2008
> *Location:* Sandy Point State Park at "The Point". Take exit 32 off of Rt. 50.
> Sandy Point State Park
> 1100 East College Parkway
> Annapolis, MD 21401
> (410)974-2149
> *Time:* 10:00 am. Show up early if you want a good fishin spot, but the BBQ grill will be fired up at around 10.
> *Admission:* - In Season (Weekends/Holidays)
> $3.00 per Vehicle
> IIRC, there will be a machine that takes dollar bills if you get there before the attendant arrives, so you will need exact change if you plan to get there real early.
> *Food:* Another thread will be started when we are three weeks away from the date.
> *Licenses:* Maryland residents need a Bay Sport License. VA residents have reciprocity with their own saltwater license. All others need a non-resident bay sport license. You can get one online here: Maryland Fishing Licences
> *Local Hotels:*
> http://www.qualityinn.com/ires/en-us/html/HotelInfo?hotel=MD179&promo=gglocal
> http://www.comfortinn.com/ires/en-us/html/HotelInfo?hotel=MD053&promo=gglocal
> http://www.super8.com/Super8/control/Booking/property_info?propertyId=08263&brandInfo=SE
> 
> *Tentative list of Attendees:*
> fishbait *(WBB)*
> HuskyMD *(WBB)*
> 1obxnut
> Genghis
> SeaSalt + SeaSalt Jr
> BubbaBlue
> Huntsman *(WBB)*
> Fingersandclaws *(WBB)*
> EDMBoarder
> JCreamer
> Squalus
> ffemtreed
> Side Show Bob (aka KMW21230)
> cocoflea
> Andre
> *RuddeDogg
> Sandflea*
> stupidjet
> papership
> dumb_as_Rock
> EugeneChoe *(A/C)*
> surfchunker
> bro
> bloodworm
> Openboat + family
> PhillyJack
> Woodfish
> *Shooter*
> French *(WBB)*
> BAYFISHER
> lipyanker + family
> GhostCrab+Jr. *(WBB)*
> Rockfish1 + bud
> Conway
> Fishbucket
> Chump *(WBB)*
> reel_dem_in
> Surf Cat
> Sgt Slough + son
> OBX Rat
> shelties1
> 
> *Tunafish's Bloodworm List:* Payment can be made at the spring fling.
> Surfchunker (2 dozen) (out of town priority)
> Fingersandclaws (1 dozen)
> squalus/Philly Jack (3 dozen) (out of town priority)
> fishbait (1 dozen)
> Seasalt (2 dozen)
> EDMboarder (2 dozen)
> Side Show Bob (2 dozen)
> Eugene Choe (6 dozen)
> Chump (1 dozen)
> Ghengis (2 dozen)
> Openboat (2 dozen)
> 
> Ok, a second flat was in the works and there none left. All purchases for this second set of bloods will be due prior to the purchase being made.
> 
> Additional Bloods:
> Cocoflea (2 dozen)
> BubbaBlue (1 dozen)
> Surf Cat (1 dozen)
> Lipyourown (1 dozen)
> 1obxnut (2 dozen)
> reel dem in (3 dozen)
> JCreamer (2 dozen)
> 
> *KMW21230's big fish pool rules:*
> - $10 entry
> - Longest fish takes all. In the event of a tie, first one caught takes all.
> - Stripers only
> - In the event of two fish the same length, the pot will be split
> - Only the fish caught between the hours of 10am and 4pm from shore count.
> - 2 rods per person.
> 
> *Squalus Bluefish contest:* First Bluefish, regardless of size, gets a _*jen-u-whine*_ Shore Lure Company Glass Minnow - 2 oz. Pink & Green color.
> 
> Looks like it's gonna be big this year! The date is now fixed for the 12th. There will be no changing of the date.


I am thinking about a toadfish contest off the choptank pier, maybe June or July, of this year. Anyone interested? 

The Fossil Hunter


----------



## French

Did I get removed from the Fling RSVP?

Damn boys, I am going to have to bring my Grady White and catch all of you.


----------



## Huntsman

kmw21230 said:


> Damn Huntz, I was hoping i could meet you. I have heard so much about you it would have been good to put a name with the face... Maybe next time..


Yeah, would be a great time I would expect. We'll have to see... a week or two may make a big difference. 

Also, FB there seems to be a conflict in regards to the winning criteria... 


fishbait said:


> KMW21230's big fish pool rules:
> - $10 entry
> -* Longest fish takes all. In the event of a tie, first one caught takes all.*
> - Stripers only
> -* In the event of two fish the same length, the pot will be split*
> - Only the fish caught between the hours of 10am and 4pm from shore count.
> - 2 rods per person


Also, should the folks that arrive early and start fish'n prior to 10am be penalized because that's the grill start time????


----------



## fishbait

Huntsman said:


> Yeah, would be a great time I would expect. We'll have to see... a week or two may make a big difference.
> 
> Also, FB there seems to be a conflict in regards to the winning criteria...
> 
> 
> Also, should the folks that arrive early and start fish'n prior to 10am be penalized because that's the grill start time????


Thanks for the catch Huntsy. I'll fix that in the next update. We can discuss the start time, but I just want it to be fair to all who plan on participating. Don't want guys showing up the night before and having 24 hours to fish while other guys only get a 6 hour window.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher

*Back on the board...*

KMW21230 I`ve been away for a while trying to smooth out some of life`s rocky roads. But it is nice hearing form the team again. Please no bets ...just fishing for fun. :fishing:


----------



## Kwesi W.

You dont have to enter the pool... Just no cold chicken! you know what it does to Andre!LOL



Jamaican Fisher said:


> KMW21230 I`ve been away for a while trying to smooth out some of life`s rocky roads. But it is nice hearing form the team again. Please no bets ...just fishing for fun. :fishing:


----------



## Jamaican Fisher

kmw21230 said:


> You dont have to enter the pool... Just no cold chicken! you know what it does to Andre!LOL


OK....kmw21230 I completely understand.


----------



## Huntsman

fishbait said:


> Thanks for the catch Huntsy. I'll fix that in the next update. We can discuss the start time, but I just want it to be fair to all who plan on participating. Don't want guys showing up the night before and having 24 hours to fish while other guys only get a 6 hour window.


I'm with ya on the 24hr hustlers, but was making reference to same day activities. Have a blast on Saturday, should be a decent cleanup @ the Peake.


----------



## fyremanjef

Can someone put a poll at the top of this tread. With two answers Yes I am coming or No I am not. That way we (well those brave enough to organize this) can have a better idea on how many people to expect. 

OR Perhaps one of the moderators can edit the first thread by updating it with an RSVP list..


----------



## jcreamer

Add Tonyton to the list.

JC


----------



## fishbait

fyremanjef said:


> Can someone put a poll at the top of this tread. With two answers Yes I am coming or No I am not. That way we (well those brave enough to organize this) can have a better idea on how many people to expect.
> 
> OR Perhaps one of the moderators can edit the first thread by updating it with an RSVP list..


I'll update the list. If anyone's plans have change and can/cannot make it, please let us know.


----------



## fishbait

shelties1 said:


> Ok, I could use a dozen bloods. How and who do I pay in advance?


Shelties, 
Unfortunately, the bloods are all sold. There is a shop on Rt. 50 right before the park called Angler's that carries bloods.


----------



## fishbait

Here is what we have so far. Let me know if I left anything out.

*Date:* Saturday, April 12, 2008
*Location:* Sandy Point State Park at "The Point". Take exit 32 off of Rt. 50.
Sandy Point State Park
1100 East College Parkway
Annapolis, MD 21401
(410)974-2149
*Time:* 10:00 am. Show up early if you want a good fishin spot, but the BBQ grill will be fired up at around 10.
*Admission:* - In Season (Weekends/Holidays)
$3.00 per Vehicle 
IIRC, there will be a machine that takes dollar bills if you get there before the attendant arrives, so you will need exact change if you plan to get there real early.
*Food:* Another thread will be started when we are three weeks away from the date.
*Licenses:* Maryland residents need a Bay Sport License. VA residents have reciprocity with their own saltwater license. All others need a non-resident bay sport license. You can get one online here: Maryland Fishing Licences
*Local Hotels:* 
http://www.qualityinn.com/ires/en-us/html/HotelInfo?hotel=MD179&promo=gglocal
http://www.comfortinn.com/ires/en-us/html/HotelInfo?hotel=MD053&promo=gglocal
http://www.super8.com/Super8/control/Booking/property_info?propertyId=08263&brandInfo=SE

*Tentative list of Attendees:*
fishbait *(WBB)*
HuskyMD *(WBB)*
1obxnut
Genghis
SeaSalt + SeaSalt Jr
BubbaBlue
Huntsman *(WBB)*
Fingersandclaws *(WBB)*
EDMBoarder
JCreamer
Squalus 
ffemtreed
Side Show Bob (aka KMW21230)
cocoflea
Andre
*RuddeDogg
Sandflea*
stupidjet
papership
dumb_as_Rock
EugeneChoe *(A/C)*
surfchunker
bro
bloodworm
Openboat + family
PhillyJack
Woodfish
*Shooter*
French *(WBB)*
BAYFISHER
lipyanker + family
GhostCrab+Jr. *(WBB)*
Rockfish1 + bud
Conway
Fishbucket
Chump *(WBB)*
reel_dem_in
Surf Cat
Sgt Slough + son
OBX Rat
shelties1
Jamaican Fisher
Desperado
Tonyton

*Tunafish's Bloodworm List:* Payment can be made at the spring fling.
Surfchunker (2 dozen) (out of town priority)
Fingersandclaws (1 dozen)
squalus/Philly Jack (3 dozen) (out of town priority)
fishbait (1 dozen)
Seasalt (2 dozen)
EDMboarder (2 dozen)
Side Show Bob (2 dozen)
Eugene Choe (6 dozen)
Chump (1 dozen)
Ghengis (2 dozen)
Openboat (2 dozen)

Ok, a second flat was in the works and there none left. All purchases for this second set of bloods will be due prior to the purchase being made.

Additional Bloods:
Cocoflea (2 dozen)
BubbaBlue (1 dozen)
Surf Cat (1 dozen)
Lipyourown (1 dozen)
1obxnut (2 dozen)
reel dem in (3 dozen)
JCreamer (2 dozen)

*KMW21230's big fish pool rules:*
- $10 entry
- Longest fish takes all. In the event of a tie, first one caught takes all.
- Stripers only
- Only the fish caught between the hours of 10am and 4pm from shore count.
- 2 rods per person.

*Squalus Bluefish contest:* First Bluefish, regardless of size, gets a _*jen-u-whine*_ Shore Lure Company Glass Minnow - 2 oz. Pink & Green color.

Looks like it's gonna be big this year! The date is now fixed for the 12th. There will be no changing of the date.


----------



## cocoflea

maybe it's too early but I like to plan early so when are we going to start talking about what food and drinks to bring?


----------



## fishbait

cocoflea said:


> maybe it's too early but I like to plan early so when are we going to start talking about what food and drinks to bring?


I was planning to start that about 3 weeks out from the Fling. That way we will hopefully have a better idea of who can actually make it. Schedules change a lot, so the closer we get, the better/more accurate our headcount should be.


----------



## cocoflea

You're right sorry to jump the gun


----------



## cygnus-x1

*Shelties1*



fishbait said:


> Shelties,
> Unfortunately, the bloods are all sold. There is a shop on Rt. 50 right before the park called Angler's that carries bloods.


Shelties 1, from So MD I would check 2 places on your way up. I would call a day or two ahead of time to make sure they have bloods. 

Bay Pro Shop on 260. I know you know where this is.
Cheverly Sport Fair on 202. Google it up and you will find it.
Both places will most likely have better worms and prices than Anglers but you can use Anglers as your last chance.


----------



## fyremanjef

oh yeah, I'll RSVP Guess the gate on the 12th will look like opening day. Might have to camp out on the 11th


----------



## fishbait

fyremanjef said:


> oh yeah, I'll RSVP Guess the gate on the 12th will look like opening day. Might have to camp out on the 11th


Jeff, save me a :fishing: spot.


----------



## fingersandclaws

fishbait said:


> Jeff, save me a :fishing: spot.


Spot Ho!!!! 

Jeff, save me a spot too


----------



## fishbait

FYI, This thread is officially the Mother of All Threads on P&S now. Woooo Hoooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fyremanjef

I'll save spots at SPSP for

a dozen blood worms,
1 bottle of gatorade
2 beers, cold
and one foot massage

oh yeah and you have to bait all my hooks while there.

Deal?


----------



## fishbait

Just one foot right? Dibs on the right foot! :--|


----------



## squalus

fishbait said:


> FYI, This thread is officially the Mother of All Threads on P&S now. Woooo Hoooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Guess we're all a bunch of yakkers and I don't mean the seagoing kind!


----------



## fishinmama

squalus said:


> Guess we're all a bunch of yakkers and I don't mean the seagoing kind!


LOL....and.....it ain't over yet!


----------



## Andre

*K*

[QUOTE Just no cold chicken! you know what it does to Andre!][/QUOTE]


Kid 
You your lips was so grease...I swear you had some lip gloss on !!!!!!!!!


----------



## shelties1

*Bloods*

Thanks, cyg. Yep, I know Bay Pro, and I've heard of the shop in Cheverly...I will have to make a trip Friday night maybe. 



cygnus-x1 said:


> Shelties 1, from So MD I would check 2 places on your way up. I would call a day or two ahead of time to make sure they have bloods.
> 
> Bay Pro Shop on 260. I know you know where this is.
> Cheverly Sport Fair on 202. Google it up and you will find it.
> Both places will most likely have better worms and prices than Anglers but you can use Anglers as your last chance.


----------



## Huntsman

Andre said:


> KMW-'rookie' said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just no cold chicken! you know what it does to Andre!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid
> You your lips was so grease...I swear you had some lip gloss on !!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Some funny chit there....LOL.... 

_________________
*Contract Negotiations*


----------



## Hannibal

For the past couple weeks I've been dropping hints to the preggo wife about this event. Watching my wording carefully LOL. It SEEMS that I am in at this point but one out of place word and I will be dealing with "Preggo-zilla" :-D


----------



## Kwesi W.

Cold Chicken + Andre (aka Ghetto mail man) = Butt doing the Beat Box! :--|

This time the skunk smell may not be coming from the WBB!



Andre said:


> [QUOTE Just no cold chicken! you know what it does to Andre!]



Kid 
You your lips was so grease...I swear you had some lip gloss on !!!!!!!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## squalus

I can't believe nobody has said anything on this thread in over 48 hours!!!


----------



## Desperado

*Big fish pool*

Just wondering:

Method of measurement: Total length? Fork length? Yardstick? Tape measure? Other?

Does each fisherman measure their own fish, or will there be a person or persons designated to measure the fish and keep track of who caught the biggest?


----------



## Kwesi W.

good Question.. I think it will be so crowded that everyone will see what you catch... So no room for lying..


----------



## Centralpafish

I'm with kmw, ain't no lying among friends. There's braggin' rights but there ain't no lying. Just make sure you measure it up and get the biggest fish back in the water alive. 
Philly Jack


----------



## fishbait

I'm going to put up a post on big fish handling procedures right before C&R begins so everyone knows how to get that baby back in the water unharmed. 

With that said, I don't think there's a need for anyone to bring a tape measure or anything silly like that. The cow I pull in will clearly be the biggest of the day.


----------



## chump

fishbait said:


> I'm going to put up a post on big fish handling procedures right before C&R begins so everyone knows how to get that baby back in the water unharmed.
> 
> With that said, I don't think there's a need for anyone to bring a tape measure or anything silly like that. The cow I pull in will clearly be the biggest of the day.


FB, I thought we were catching bait?


----------



## fishbait

chump said:


> FB, I thought we were catching bait?


Oh yea... I plan on fishing for perch. :redface:


----------



## Kwesi W.

I was talking to Ghetto Mail Man, and he made a great point. We need to watch out for the lurkers. For every one of us planning to go there is probably 2 of them.. Since money is involved we may want this pool only be open to P&S member (and guest) only... Limit the funny business


----------



## surfchunker

*lurkers*

Hopefully they will see it's going to be packed and stay away


----------



## Centralpafish

Don't remember if this has been covered before but I was wondering about the current at SPSP and how much wieght is needed to hold bottom. As I've said I've never fished here before but the only thing that's sticks in my mind is the snag monster and it's appetite for lead, hooks and rigs in general. How much weight do you use when fishing there. Will 4-6oz be OK or do I need to stock up on 8s. 
Another question, I know that plugs are usually not productive during the spawning run but does anyone throw any Dannys or Pencil Poppers. I'm gonna bring some of Smitty's plugs down for Steve and I just in case. Whatcha think? 

Thanks for the help, Philly Jack

Any info will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## surfchunker

*tide*

Philly alot has to do with how the current/tide is running at the time ... could be anywhere between 3-8 .... 

casting plugs that day will probably get you alot of crossed lines and dirty looks ......


----------



## Kwesi W.

Sometimes 8 wont hold... I would plan on casting between 4-6nbait. Your beach will handle anything from 5-8nbait..



surfchunker said:


> Philly alot has to do with how the current/tide is running at the time ... could be anywhere between 3-8 ....
> 
> casting plugs that day will probably get you alot of crossed lines and dirty looks ......


----------



## markedwards

as of right now i'm in however i reserve the right to back out since my sons birthday is that week too. there i posted i'm not a stinking lurker now lets see how many more post.

and make the check out to....cash!


----------



## Centralpafish

Surfchunker, sorta figured that about the plugs. From the sounds of things there will be a bunch of us there. Rather make new friends than use new plugs anyday.

kmw, it'll be my 1st time using the beach and I'm kinda concerned about using such a long rod for the 1st time in a crowded area. I will have my OM along that I used several times last year as well as a couple of Ticas. The Ticas kinda max out at 6. 

I will be bringing my plugs along for the 2nd leg of thr trip down to OBX. Steve and I will be leaving the Fling and headed south that evening. Forget where we're stayin but then we're fishin' OBX Sunday afternoon, Monday and Tuesday. Headed back to Central PA Wednesday.

I want to thank everyone for making us feel so welcome to join you. I know that Steve feels the same without asking. We just need that pool money to pay for our meals after we pocket the $ and head south. 

Philly Jack


----------



## squalus

Ditto on the feeling welcome...

As to taking the money and running... I can't get too greedy - picked up $220+ at the slots in AC this weekend


----------



## fingersandclaws

> We just need that pool money to pay for our meals after we pocket the $ and head south.


You'd better bring some ramen noodles my friend  opcorn:


----------



## squalus

LMAO!!! 

Shrimp flavor works just fine for me!


----------



## Centralpafish

Wake up! 
Of course I'd like to win the pool money but I figure I've already won enlarging my pool of fishin'' buddies. Philly Jack


----------



## jcreamer

fishbait said:


> I'm going to put up a post on big fish handling procedures right before C&R begins so everyone knows how to get that baby back in the water unharmed.
> 
> With that said, I don't think there's a need for anyone to bring a tape measure or anything silly like that. The cow I pull in will clearly be the biggest of the day.


Doesn't the saying go that the difference between men and boys is the size of the fish he catches.


----------



## jcreamer

Philly Jack said:


> Surfchunker, sorta figured that about the plugs. From the sounds of things there will be a bunch of us there. Rather make new friends than use new plugs anyday.
> 
> kmw, it'll be my 1st time using the beach and I'm kinda concerned about using such a long rod for the 1st time in a crowded area. I will have my OM along that I used several times last year as well as a couple of Ticas. The Ticas kinda max out at 6.
> 
> I will be bringing my plugs along for the 2nd leg of thr trip down to OBX. Steve and I will be leaving the Fling and headed south that evening. Forget where we're stayin but then we're fishin' OBX Sunday afternoon, Monday and Tuesday. Headed back to Central PA Wednesday.
> 
> I want to thank everyone for making us feel so welcome to join you. I know that Steve feels the same without asking. We just need that pool money to pay for our meals after we pocket the $ and head south.
> 
> Philly Jack


Yhen we will be togather we can find our own place.


----------



## Centralpafish

Does anyone know if the blood worm order is still a go? Do I need to make other plans for bait? Just wondering. Philly Jack


----------



## squalus

I'm pretty sure Tuna is still getting the bloods for this fling.


----------

